# Hive: The Story stops but it never ends



## megamania

Catchy phrase from a book I'm reading.


----------



## Relique du Madde

first!

*eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> first!
> 
> *eats all the food in the hive*




We have a S.O.P. to follow here. That ain't it. Demongirl, we're waiting.


----------



## Demongirl

Thanks for the good call Aeson.

Commencing; *eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Catchy phrase from a book I'm reading.




The NeverEnding Story?


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Well, girl wise, I'm already spoken for, stud.




Ok. And boy wise?  




Demongirl said:


> Thanks for the good call Aeson.
> 
> Commencing; *eats all the food in the hive*




Now back to the void with you.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> first!
> 
> *eats all the food in the hive*




*eats Relique Du Madde*


----------



## megamania

That's a lotta food.   This was the grand buffet!


chicken
corn
potato
meatloaf
clam strips
stuffing
green salad
pasta salad
potato salad
pudding
jello
cottage cheese
fruit
rolls
cake
cookies
ice cream
pie
pizza
and soda


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *eats Relique Du Madde*




Taste like chicken?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> *eats Relique Du Madde*






Kinky.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Ok. And boy wise?




You're my top choice, Mr. Cage.

But I reserve the right to flirt.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> The NeverEnding Story?




The Doom of Kings.   Its an Eberron novel dealing with the country of Darguun (golbinods attempting to be civil)


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky.




That is, every las bit of flesh and every organ. All thats left is a skeleton.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> That is, every las bit of flesh and every organ. All thats left is a skeleton.




So you're leaving me my bone?  Giggity.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> The Doom of Kings.   Its an Eberron novel dealing with the country of Darguun (golbinods attempting to be civil)




I've heard of the setting, but I've never played in it or bought any of the rpg supplements or novels. Are there any comics?

I'd be prone to buy those.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> You're my top choice, Mr. Cage.
> 
> But I reserve the right to flirt.



Sweet.

I was just picking on Mega. Demongirl was flirting with him. He dosn't get that very often.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky.




....and for 13.99 (plus 6.99 S/H charge) you can have it on pirated video.   and if you post now you also get the Goldmoon and Aurora special limited edition videos at no extra cost (except for the hidden costs for S/H... another 6.99)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I was just picking on Mega. Demongirl was flirting with him. He dosn't get that very often.




Demon girl flirts with a different person each hive.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> So you're leaving me my bone?  Giggity.




No, I ate that too.  Alll that left when I'm done are the bones that make up your skeleton.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> So you're leaving me my bone?  Giggity.



Wow, brand new hive, already sullied.  Can't you guys keep it clean for a whole page?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> That is, every las bit of flesh and every organ. All thats left is a skeleton.



Suck the marrow from his bones.:evil:


Relique du Madde said:


> So you're leaving me my bone?  Giggity.



Psst. It's not really a bone.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> That is, every las bit of flesh and every organ. All thats left is a skeleton.




organ?   bone?   must resist comment.... must behave.....


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Demon girl flirts with a different person each hive.



When will it be my turn?


Demongirl said:


> No, I ate that too.  Alll that left when I'm done are the bones that make up your skeleton.



giggity


hafrogman said:


> Wow, brand new hive, already sullied.  Can't you guys keep it clean for a whole page?




Nope.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Demon girl flirts with a different person each hive.




Sometimes more than one man in the same hive.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Wow, brand new hive, already sullied.  Can't you guys keep it clean for a whole page?




I think at this point I'm over tired enough to not care.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Wow, brand new hive, already sullied.  Can't you guys keep it clean for a whole page?




..... don't understand..... why would any SANE person do such a horrible thing?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Sometimes more than one man in the same hive.




I fought the urge to write "at least one."


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Sometimes more than one man in the same hive.




You go girl.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> When will it be my turn?




Nibbles on Aesons' ear.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Sometimes more than one man in the same hive.




oh

my

stars

and

garters


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Nibbles on Aesons' ear.




not related to mike tyson are you?!?


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> giggity




You get turned on when a girl literally eats a guy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Nibbles on Aesons' ear.




Aeson, if I were you, I'd hope she hasn't turned into a zombie....


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Nibbles on Aesons' ear.




That's the spot. Right there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> You get turned on when a girl literally eats a guy?




Sick ha?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> not related to mike tyson are you?!?



How is Mike Tyson different from a pirate?

One's a fighting buckaneer.
The other's a biting fu. . . yeah, nevermind.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> You get turned on when a girl literally eats a guy?




Not really. That was a premature giggity. 

This kind of thing never happens to me. Honest.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson, if I were you, I'd hope she hasn't turned into a zombie....



My heart still beats.



Aeson said:


> That's the spot. Right there.



nibble, nibble, nibble. I'm terrible; I'm such a nibbler.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> You get turned on when a girl literally eats a guy?



Voraphilia.

Welcome to the internets.


----------



## megamania

I almost named this-

Hearing Heightened Hidden Hyper Horny Hivers Hiding Hidious Honey Holiday Hams Hummed Happily


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> ..... don't understand..... why would any SANE person do such a horrible thing?



 . . . when was the last time there was a SANE person in the Hive?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> How is Mike Tyson different from a pirate?
> 
> One's a fighting buckaneer.
> The other's a biting fu. . . yeah, nevermind.




LOL


That is so wrong LOL


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> . . . when was the last time there was a SANE person in the Hive?




The day Aurora stopped coming.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> oh
> 
> my
> 
> stars
> 
> and
> 
> garters




FLIRTING.

sheesh.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> . . . when was the last time there was a SANE person in the Hive?




Morrus popped in once then thought better of it.   Now Rev is in charge of us.   Kinda the Fox guarding the hen house.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, time for me to sleep.

Good night, Wesley.  I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> . . . when was the last time there was a SANE person in the Hive?




Right before they failed their SAN check.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> . . . when was the last time there was a SANE person in the Hive?




I thought Reveille counted as sane.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> The day Aurora stopped coming.




Really?    Clinton not .......   better not say it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Well, time for me to sleep.
> 
> Good night, Wesley.  I'll most likely kill you in the morning.




Wait until I'm finished with the hive haram before you kill me.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Morrus popped in once then thought better of it.   Now Rev is in charge of us.   Kinda the Fox guarding the hen house.




AH-HA! So I was right!


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> FLIRTING.
> 
> sheesh.




Flirting?   Moi?   Perish the thought..... and that one....and that one..... ohhhhh I really like that one......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> I thought Reveille counted as sane.




He may be the sanest one of use, but he's not sane (No sane person would live on a 35-48 hour daily schedule).


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Really?    Clinton not .......   better not say it.




Careful what you say about the hive queen. She may return one day.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Wait until I'm finished with the hive haram before you kill me.




Pleasant dreams hivers.

I'll be seeing you in my dreams, Mr. Cage.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Pleasant dreams hivers.
> 
> I'll be seeing you in my dreams, Mr. Cage.



Good night. 




I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Flirting?   Moi?   Perish the thought..... and that one....and that one..... ohhhhh I really like that one......




No. Me, flirting with men. Many men. All at once.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> He may be the sanest one of use, but he's not sane (No sane person would live on a 35-48 hour daily schedule).




"We are sane."   Mega, Mania and Al all say.  Ugh nods my head a "yes"


I love my voices in my head.  They tell me wonderful things to do and say....


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> He may be the sanest one of use, but he's not sane (No sane person would live on a 35-48 hour daily schedule).




Where the hell dou you get that figure from?


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> No. Me, flirting with men. Many men. All at once.



Final scene of Behind the Green Door.....


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> "We are sane."   Mega, Mania and Al all say.  Ugh nods my head a "yes"
> 
> 
> I love my voices in my head.  They tell me wonderful things to do and say....




I once had an invisible friend. Back when I was a teenager. I'd carry on conversations with thin air. No wonder all the other kids thought of me as a wacko.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Where the hell dou you get that figure from?




Watch his posting habits.   Its crazy.  Its how he gained 10,000 posts in the past 10 months or less.....


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Final scene of Behind the Green Door.....




Yeah, from tonights episode, it would be a Soylent Green Door.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive

now excuse me while I split myself into three, one to read the 35 pages if the previous hive that sprouted overnight, one to read the other forae and one to try and keep up with this rapidly sxpanding hive.

Igor! Pull! The! Switch!

no, no, not that one.  Am I in the patented expander? Am I? No, I thought not.  I am in the cloning maching you dolt.

Right, now you at the right switch?

Ok

Igor! Pull! The! Switch!


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Watch his posting habits.   Its crazy.  Its how he gained 10,000 posts in the past 10 months or less.....




God, I hope you are exaggerating. How the hell does anyone manage that? 
Well, then again, Crothian tops even Reveille.


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive
> 
> now excuse me while I split myself into three, one to read the 35 pages if the previous hive that sprouted overnight, one to read the other forae and one to try and keep up with this rapidly sxpanding hive.
> 
> Igor! Pull! The! Switch!
> 
> no, no, not that one.  Am I in the patented expander? Am I? No, I thought not.  I am in the cloning maching you dolt.
> 
> Right, now you at the right switch?
> 
> Ok
> 
> Igor! Pull! The! Switch!



      

Reminds me of Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev actually posted a week (or was it two week) calender last spring which showed the sleep schedual he sometimes uses. It basically amounted to something like 36 hours awake, 6 or 12 alseep and it somehow meshes up with the week end.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> I once had an invisible friend. Back when I was a teenager. I'd carry on conversations with thin air. No wonder all the other kids thought of me as a wacko.




Not invisible..... at least to me....

 Mega   happy guy.  bit sarcastic at times
+
 Mania  bi-polar crazy guy
+
 Al  likes movies and often quotes movies
+
 Ugh   basic promal guy: girls, food, shelter and girls (likes the first and last the most.  They his favorites)
ll
 Andy aka Megamania aka Dean aka hey you aka oh THAT guy   busy chaotic guy with way too many things going on at once in life (real and otherwise)


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev actually posted a week (or was it two week) calender last spring which showed the sleep schedual he sometimes uses. It basically amounted to something like 36 hours awake, 6 or 12 alseep and it somehow meshes up with the week end.




Link?

BTW, congrats on 5000 posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> God, I hope you are exaggerating. How the hell does anyone manage that?
> Well, then again, Crothian tops even Reveille.




Crothian was here longer and he was in a lot of the older hives and pre-hives.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> God, I hope you are exaggerating. How the hell does anyone manage that?
> Well, then again, Crothian tops even Reveille.




If so not by muich


When i was at 10000 he was around 8500.   That was about 15 months ago.

Cro built it fast and still works on it.  REv built his numbers in 2 years, Cro since the beginning


----------



## megamania

Hey yeah-  5001 and counting.   Congrats.


----------



## Demongirl

Demongirl said:


> Link?
> 
> BTW, congrats on 5000 posts.




A present for you Relique:


----------



## Relique du Madde

rawr!


----------



## megamania

nearing my end for the night / day


spelling is getting bead really bad.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Hey yeah-  5001 and counting.   Congrats.




You're close to 12000 yourself mega, thats not too shabby.


----------



## megamania

and that makes 5002


----------



## megamania

6 years and going.


I still remember that day.

It was for a contest.   Something about Dr. sueuss doing DnD.   Orc and Pie won but I thought mine was funny.  That was like 12/12/2002 I believe


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> You're close to 12000 yourself mega, thats not too shabby.




and thankyou good person and consumer of all foods good, bad and enlarged.


----------



## megamania

Had hoped to make it to 3am but I'm failing fast....fast asleep that is!


something about being up since 6am and working nonstop sfrom 10am to midnight. 


UGH!


Ugh says Hi


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> If so not by muich
> 
> 
> When i was at 10000 he was around 8500.   That was about 15 months ago.
> 
> Cro built it fast and still works on it.  REv built his numbers in 2 years, Cro since the beginning




Quick bit of research;

*Reveille*
Total Posts: 25,762 
Posts Per Day: 16.13 

*Crothian*
Total Posts: 48,124 
Posts Per Day: 18.83


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> nearing my end for the night / day
> 
> 
> spelling is getting bead really bad.




When you can't get a bead on your spelling, its pretty bad.


----------



## megamania

good night.    I'll have to type in what i dream tonight.    Based from a conversation we had on another thread I an starting to write down or at least conscienceoiusly rememeber dreams now.   Had a doozy the other night.  involved volenterr firemen, byclyling 20 miles and a new mall in the middle of no where complete with a strange home and fireplace.  Strange hobby shop within the mall also.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> When you can't get a bead on your spelling, its pretty bad.




hah.  I wrote an e in bad.   so tired.   Gotta go.  Night everyone


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Quick bit of research;
> 
> *Reveille*
> Total Posts: 25,762
> Posts Per Day: 16.13
> 
> *Crothian*
> Total Posts: 48,124
> Posts Per Day: 18.83




In time Rev will overcme Cro.


----------



## Demongirl

Pretty damn tired too. Calling it a night.

Later hiverz!


----------



## Phaezen

On a side note,

Reading 2 different Hive threads on 2 hours sleep after having played a 10 hour Call of Cthulhu based D&D session is , actualy words fail me, it just is.


----------



## Blackrat

1½ days! You guys frigging burned through a Hive in 1½ days!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Isn't that crazy?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> 1½ days! You guys frigging burned through a Hive in 1½ days!!!






Relique du Madde said:


> Isn't that crazy?





Shhh

I am still trying to catch up 

Sheesh


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Shhh
> 
> I am still trying to catch up
> 
> Sheesh




I won't even bother...

Hey Relique, was there anything good since page 36 of the last Hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The last several pages were pretty decent.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then again there was a comic book discussion on like 45+


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um... crap..  I can't think of the word... what is it called when you see those wavy blurrs coming off hot ground?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I won't even bother...
> 
> Hey Relique, was there anything good since page 36 of the last Hive?




Lots of hot lesbian action.


----------



## Aeson

2 hours until I get to go home and back to bed.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Um... crap..  I can't think of the word... what is it called when you see those wavy blurrs coming off hot ground?





Mirrage?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Mirrage?




Mirage. Only one R in that word... Then again, I know how to write it but I don't know wether or not it's the word Relique was looking for.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Demongirl said:


> Quick bit of research;
> 
> *Reveille*
> Total Posts: 25,762
> Posts Per Day: 16.13
> 
> *Crothian*
> Total Posts: 48,124
> Posts Per Day: 18.83




Me
# Total Posts: 10,133
# Posts Per Day: 3.97

Maybe I am actually still sane and not hopelessly addicted?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Mirage. Only one R in that word... Then again, I know how to write it but I don't know wether or not it's the word Relique was looking for.




I was wondering if there was another word for it..


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I was wondering if there was another word for it..



mirage synonym | Thesaurus.com


----------



## Phaezen

After that flurry of activity the silence is deafening

And now for a short rant.

Retail staff should really be given some minimum training.  For example, what is in stock at this present time and how to check on the POS if something is in stock or not.

Sheesh

Especialy at stores which are struggling and complaining about loosing sales to online retailers.

That is all


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I won't even bother...
> 
> Hey Relique, was there anything good since page 36 of the last Hive?



Most of the last Hive was schoolboy esque flirting and drooling 

Hmm the heat coming off the ground is it heat haze or something?


----------



## Ginnel

Ya know I'm relatively sure Kill zone and Slider Wade are the same person  if only I could look up where people are posting from


----------



## Phaezen

Time for me to dissapear form the office before my boss assumes I don't have anything to do this afternoon and would *love* to work some overtime

enjoy the weekend


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Most of the last Hive was schoolboy esque flirting and drooling




so?   It was fun


----------



## megamania

Quiet.  Deathly quiet.


Must be the weekend.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> so? It was fun



EDIT: edited


----------



## Aeson

I can understand that. It's often more fun for the ones involved. Some times you get caught up in the moment and things go where they do. It's all escapism.


----------



## Kill Zone

Good morning hive. 

Had a nice large breakfast of steak omletee and a stack of pancakes for breakfast this morning. The wife sure knows how to cook, and she loves doing it. :ccol:


----------



## Kill Zone

Ginnel said:


> Ya know I'm relatively sure Kill zone and Slider Wade are the same person  if only I could look up where people are posting from




She's expressed some views that I don't exactly see eye to eye with. Plus, she makes a claim about being published. I'm not.


----------



## Kill Zone

Hmm, I thought I saw that Aeson was online, but now he's not.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Hmm, I thought I saw that Aeson was online, but now he's not.




I was supposed to have been asleep. I went to try to sleep again. Over the last 2 days I've gotten less than 8 hours.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Nibbles on the Hive*


----------



## Blackrat

*Nibbles on Galeros*


----------



## Aeson

*Nibbles on Galeros*


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Nibbles on Galeros*




Rat


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Rat




Enraged Tooth!

Double nibbling FTW!


----------



## Aeson

blackrat said:


> enraged tooth!
> 
> double nibbling ftw! :d




lol


----------



## Blackrat

So, what's going on on the other side of the planet?


----------



## Relique du Madde

My niece got into a bad car accident...  She's cut and bruised... I'm not sure the car is though (except that it's rear bumper was ripped off the car and is laying on the side of the road outside my neighborhood)..   That car was old and been through a lot (rear axel snapped, a replaced engine, drove over an industrial ladder, etc) so it's most likely totaled.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BTW... the game has been updated... and Sven sees an icecream cart.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So, what's going on on the other side of the planet?




I'm watching Battlestar Galactica while eating Chinese food. We also had some snow fall earlier but not enough to get excited about. how you doin?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My niece got into a bad car accident...  He's cut and bruise... I'm not sure how her car is though..   Thing is that car was old and been through alot, so it's most likely totaled.



Niece? He? Something you ain't telling us?


Relique du Madde said:


> BTW... the game has been updated... and Sven sees an icecream cart.




Mmmm...ice cream.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> BTW... the game has been updated... and Sven sees an icecream cart.




Yea! Icecream for the Viking!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Niece? He? Something you ain't telling us?




Aeson.. seriously...  Not f'ing cool.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson.. seriously...  Not f'ing cool.




Sorry.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.   Popping in as I update my Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary.   How goes it?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Allo Hive.   Popping in as I update my Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary.   How goes it?




Getting a brow beating.


----------



## Relique du Madde

She was making a turn on this one street (I got into a crash at the same turn).  Her head hit the driver side window (one of the windows shattered).  The guy who hit her car was speeding. Luckily, a witness who was there to help my niece out of the car was an off duty cop.

The who crash thing is sort of personal since my niece has been living at my moms the house since she was 5, so she's practically like my sister.


----------



## Aeson

She's going to be ok. This is a scary time for you all but it'll be ok. Talk about it as much as you need. Aside from some badly timed jokes we're here for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sorry.




Salright.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Getting a brow beating.





I plead the 5th.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> She's going to be ok. This is a scary time for you all but it'll be ok. Talk about it as much as you need. Aside from some badly timed jokes we're here for you.




It's cool.   She's back home now. You know how it is when you don't get any first hand info and yer told to go to the emergency room to pick someone up but wasn't told not to go (since they were already on their way home).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Salright.






Relique du Madde said:


> It's cool.   She's back home now. You know how it is when you don't get any first hand info and yer told to go to the emergency room to pick someone up but wasn't told not to go (since they were already on their way home).




I can see how that could be stressful.


----------



## megamania

You mentioned a prior accident there.   Is there a light?

In Vermont if there are accidents within "X" time the town must first put up a flashing light at the stop sign, then if another accident occurs a flashing light overhead and if another happens a stop light to control traffic flow.

Right next to our factory entrance is a 4 way that had several fatalities in the 80's.  It now has an overhead flashing light which has stopped all serious accidents.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> You mentioned a prior accident there.   Is there a light?
> 
> In Vermont if there are accidents within "X" time the town must first put up a flashing light at the stop sign, then if another accident occurs a flashing light overhead and if another happens a stop light to control traffic flow.
> 
> Right next to our factory entrance is a 4 way that had several fatalities in the 80's.  It now has an overhead flashing light which has stopped all serious accidents.




Nope.  Let me get a picture of it.  (I need to gas and my niece and I are going to snag her bumper.)

There tends to be a lot of accidents there.  The city tried to solve the problem by reducing the speed limit from 50 to 40 there, and adding a turn off lane, but that doesn't stop people from crashing.


----------



## Aeson

The guy that came in at 5am to replace me at work is still working on an issue from yesterday. I hope he got to go home if not then he's been there over 12 hours. There were some working on the problem since 6am yesterday morning.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ohhh, I got double-nibbled.  How exciting!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sheesh....  They towed the car to a place that's closed during the weekend.  So we can't get it out.


----------



## Kill Zone

I thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is.


----------



## Kill Zone

So, anyone else catch the last ep of Season 4 Battlestar?

Seemed fairly interesting. I was a bit confused by the ending though.


Spoiler



Just how many Starbucks are/were thee supposed to be? I counted three. The dead one, the live one on the planet, and the one on the ship at the end. 




I'm considering watching either Innerspace or Galaxy Quest later. Or perhaps Cast Away.


----------



## Kill Zone

Once again, I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> Once again, I'm talking to myself.




It happens.  Especially on the weekends.

I just slept from about 5.30am until 8.30pm.  I didn't realize I had been THIS freaking tired.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> It happens.  Especially on the weekends.
> 
> I just slept from about 5.30am until 8.30pm.  I didn't realize I had been THIS freaking tired.




I get paid vacation from work; 30 days per year. 

During the summer I take a week and lay around in bed with the wife and we'll soak up as much tv and sleep as possible.


----------



## Goldmoon

Maybe I'm still addlebrained from all the jarring or maybe I'm going mad, but why do so many new hive threads keep appearing? You all are going to get a girl lost...


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe I'm still addlebrained from all the jarring or maybe I'm going mad, but why do so many new hive threads keep appearing? You all are going to get a girl lost...




No threads are supposed to be longer than 1,000 posts, which is why we have to create new Hive threads over and over again.  Apparently, threads that take up like 32k posts are hard on their servers or w/e and make the site go slower.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> So, anyone else catch the last ep of Season 4 Battlestar?
> 
> Seemed fairly interesting. I was a bit confused by the ending though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many Starbucks are/were thee supposed to be? I counted three. The dead one, the live one on the planet, and the one on the ship at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering watching either Innerspace or Galaxy Quest later. Or perhaps Cast Away.




I actually stopped watching BSG at the end of season 3.  Took so long between seasons 3 and 4 that I sort of forgot about it and then I heard that season 4 wasn't all that great, so I just continued to ignore it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> No threads are supposed to be longer than 1,000 posts, which is why we have to create new Hive threads over and over again. Apparently, threads that take up like 32k posts are hard on their servers or w/e and make the site go slower.




Just another example of the man trying to keep us down. Hivers unite and rebel!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mega, I still never got my copy of the video of Auroa and I you were shamlessly hawking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Just another example of the man trying to keep us down. Hivers unite and rebel!




Problem is we try to do that and the thread will her KER-KLUNKED on us.  Just like the meta troll  *whistles*.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Problem is we try to do that and the thread will her KER-KLUNKED on us. Just like the meta troll *whistles*.




Can't stop the hive Mal, thay can never stop......the......hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Can't stop the hive Mal, thay can never stop......the......hive




The can't stop the hive but they can force us to make a new hive thread.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> The can't stop the hive but they can force us to make a new hive thread.




Thats not stopping us, just allowing us to spread.....


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> Thats not stopping us, just allowing us to spread.....




Spreading like a plague across the face of the [en]world.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Just another example of the man trying to keep us down. Hivers unite and rebel!



We can unite and rebel until they lock the thread. Then we're hosed. 


Goldmoon said:


> Mega, I still never got my copy of the video of Auroa and I you were shamlessly hawking.




God. I hate that I missed you tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Can't stop the hive Mal, thay can never stop......the......hive






Relique du Madde said:


> The can't stop the hive but they can force us to make a new hive thread.






Goldmoon said:


> Thats not stopping us, just allowing us to spread.....






Kill Zone said:


> Spreading like a plague across the face of the [en]world.




We used to use the word assimilate. We would go into other threads and kinda take over. Rarely would it leave the off-topic forum. 

All your threads are belong to us. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> We used to use the word assimilate. We would go into other threads and kinda take over. Rarely would it leave the off-topic forum.
> 
> All your threads are belong to us. Resistance is futile.




"Assimilation" is very 2008.  In 2009 it's all about undermining your enemy then converting them to your way of thinking.


----------



## Ginnel

This probably won't make sense to anyone else in the Hive, but Tony Hart died  

Quick description of him he was on programs about art for kids through to nineties and possibly before. He did stuff like quick drawings and used cool techiques and stuff and they had a gallery where you could send in your art and it got put on TV (oh yeah it was on BBC1) also he served with the Gurkhas (units in the British army from Nepal and North india mainly, who get to carry around a Khukri with them) which I think is pretty dam cool


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Kill Zone said:


> So, anyone else catch the last ep of Season 4 Battlestar?
> 
> Seemed fairly interesting. I was a bit confused by the ending though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many Starbucks are/were thee supposed to be? I counted three. The dead one, the live one on the planet, and the one on the ship at the end.




Yes, I caught it, loved it. I so missed the series, and now they are back with new mysteries, tragedies and dilemnas. Did I mention I love it? 



Spoiler



It's possible the crashed-on-Earth Starbuck is the same as the crashed-on-Gas Planet Starbuck. I think that's even the general assumption. But ti doesn't make more sense, either. That's why I am anxious for the next episodes...


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> Once again, I'm talking to myself.





Happens to me all of the time.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Mega, I still never got my copy of the video of Auroa and I you were shamlessly hawking.





lawyers got involved.  Shut me down


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Can't stop the hive Mal, thay can never stop......the......hive




They may be able to stop the Hive but it can never end  (see my title)


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> "Assimilation" is very 2008.  In 2009 it's all about undermining your enemy then converting them to your way of thinking.




aka Brainwashing


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> This probably won't make sense to anyone else in the Hive, but Tony Hart died
> 
> Quick description of him he was on programs about art for kids through to nineties and possibly before. He did stuff like quick drawings and used cool techiques and stuff and they had a gallery where you could send in your art and it got put on TV (oh yeah it was on BBC1) also he served with the Gurkhas (units in the British army from Nepal and North india mainly, who get to carry around a Khukri with them) which I think is pretty dam cool




Anyone that promots art for kids is okay with me.


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is staying on the other Hive thread.   Just like the last and only time I ever attempted starting one.  sigh.


Well, I returned to EN World to update my Storyhour.  So time for my plug-


Siberys Seven: Sharn City of Zombies
A mysterious green mist is rising from the sewers and tramsforming innocent men and women into hungry and destructive zombies.  Seven young people are drawn together to deal with this.  *Leeya*, mage with a thing for disasters, *Bora*, Barbarian on a secret mission, *Dura*, cleric and granddaughter to Kim Elderich possibly the world's richest dwarf, *Aura*, Paladin with no past and a strange skin condition, *Vander*, fighter with impressive armor and weapon, *Incarnum*, warforged with no understanding of his abilities nor the living around him and *Mania*, is he human or undead?

They just discovered the source and all were exposed to concentrated doses of the mist.  Now they fear that many of them will become undead and must be destroyed by the survivors.


Next-  a brief encounter with my children's PCs from Kyber Crawler as they go to Mror Holds and after that into Darguun.


----------



## Aeson

Mega they were just trying to be the last one to get a comment before it was locked. THIS is the THE hive now. You've done it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Appears everyone is staying on the other Hive thread.   Just like the last and only time I ever attempted starting one.  sigh.



Don't worry, it's locked now.  But it's the week-end, less people posting from their "work" place or something.


----------



## megamania

Oh I relieze all of this.  That is the one problem with written replies-  you can't see my face or listen to how I say/accent my words so you can't always tell when I am kidding and when I'm having one of my moods.  I apoligize for any misunderstanding.

In truth I was hoping folks were going to come down to the current Hive but didn't thus why I wandered off to other sections of EN World and finally back to my Storyhour.


----------



## megamania

Off to work.  I expect to be to page 20 when I return tonight after midnight.
=waves=


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dum de dum.


----------



## Ginnel

Chachacha!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hows it going ginnel?


----------



## Wereserpent

I shouldn’t be doing this, but I want this so badly


----------



## Wereserpent

This isn’t right, but… but I can’t bring myself to resist!


----------



## Ginnel

All good though it is bed time for me now Relique, I have had a mighty hangover today after celebrating a friends Birthday 

I'll get cracking on the pbp tomorrow as well I've been fairly tame with Terrence so far only changing into normal people, got to get to the cartoons and the inorganics soon 

*peers up at Galeros' posts*

Erm?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I shouldn’t be doing this, but I want this so badly






Galeros said:


> This isn’t right, but… but I can’t bring myself to resist!




0.o?!?!?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> All good though it is bed time for me now Relique, I have had a mighty hangover today after celebrating a friends Birthday



Try not to miss the toilet.



> I'll get cracking on the pbp tomorrow as well I've been fairly tame with Terrence so far only changing into normal people, got to get to the cartoons and the inorganics soon




Sweet.


----------



## Ginnel

ok i've now stayed up 50mins later than I planned to oh well  see ya tomorrow


----------



## CleverNickName

(reading Galeros's posts)  It's the cheesecake, isn't it?  I say those very words with every smooth, creamy forkful.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Thats not stopping us, just allowing us to spread.....




(Insert Inappropriate Comment Here)


----------



## love.christine

Hello hive. Been awhile. Computer problems. But thats fixed now, my parents bought my a new laptop for Christmas.

So whats new in here?


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Hello hive. Been awhile. Computer problems. But thats fixed now, my parents bought my a new laptop for Christmas.
> 
> So whats new in here?




Lots of things... so many things that it will fill out several 1000 page threads.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Lots of things... so many things that it will fill out several 1000 page threads.




I noticed. Its quite impressive that a hive came and went in the course of 2 days.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The problem with that accomplishment is that it is hard to improve upon.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> The problem with that accomplishment is that it is hard to improve upon.




I'd be astonished if the record could be halved; a hive in a day.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey Hivers! How's it going out there?


----------



## love.christine

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hey Hivers! How's it going out there?




Slowly. Netting while working at the quickie mart. 

I love the night shift.


----------



## Knightfall

love.christine said:


> Slowly. Netting while working at the quickie mart.
> 
> I love the night shift.



You getting some good use out of that new laptop, aren't you?

And you actually work at a Quickie MartTM? Is that its actual name or has the name been changed to protect the innocent? Heh.


----------



## love.christine

Knightfall1972 said:


> You getting some good use out of that new laptop, aren't you?
> 
> And you actually work at a Quickie MartTM? Is that its actual name or has the name been changed to protect the innocent? Heh.




Oh yeah, damn good use. I watch a lot of tv shows and movies from it while working.

I changed the name to protect the coporation and because sometimes I like to rant about it. This allows me to without people (namely moderators) coming down on me about my opinions.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Christine. Been a while. How's it going?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Hey Christine. Been a while. How's it going?




Pretty damn good actually. Got back into gaming over the holidays.  Playing 4 every other two weeks and Eberron with the Pathfinder system every other week.


----------



## Knightfall

I played Settlers of Catan and Race for the Galaxy yesterday with some friends. Good stuff. I needed a gaming fix even if it wasn't D&D.


----------



## love.christine

Knightfall1972 said:


> I played Settlers of Catan and Race for the Galaxy yesterday with some friends. Good stuff. I needed a gaming fix even if it wasn't D&D.




Settlers; now there's a fun game. I love playing it even if I lose. Doesn't matter to me. 75% of the fun for me is building stuff and discoveries.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, I wish I could get gaming soon. The game that was supposed to be starting soon got cancelled. Surprice surprice! The GM just couldn't get everyone agree on days to play. I think I was the only one who said "any day is good day".


----------



## Knightfall

love.christine said:


> Settlers; now there's a fun game. I love playing it even if I lose. Doesn't matter to me. 75% of the fun for me is building stuff and discoveries.



It was my first time playing either game. A lot of fun.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I wish I could get gaming soon. The game that was supposed to be starting soon got cancelled. Surprice surprice! The GM just couldn't get everyone agree on days to play. I think I was the only one who said "any day is good day".




Modification of a well known Klingon phrase; "Today is a good day to game!"


----------



## love.christine

Knightfall1972 said:


> It was my first time playing either game. A lot of fun.




To be honest I hadn't even heard of the other game.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Modification of a well known Klingon phrase; "Today is a good day to game!"




Now you did it! Now I have to translate that into klingonese...


----------



## Knightfall

love.christine said:


> To be honest I hadn't even heard of the other game.



Rio Grande Games - Race for the Galaxy


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Now you did it! Now I have to translate that into klingonese...




When you're finished with that translate it into latin. 

Doooo et.  Dooo et naaaw!


----------



## love.christine

Knightfall1972 said:


> Rio Grande Games - Race for the Galaxy




Sounds very interesting. I already have my spending schedule in place for the year for up to November, but I may have to modify it to fit this in somewhere.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Now you did it! Now I have to translate that into klingonese...




 I gotta admit, I really missed chatting with you while I was havin computer issues.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, that's it for me for today.

It has been a tough day, pain wise. Damn inflamed SI Joint! 

Later all.


----------



## love.christine

G'Nite, Knightfall.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> When you're finished with that translate it into latin.
> 
> Doooo et.  Dooo et naaaw!




Ah that's easier. I don't need a dictionary for that: Hoc dies Bona dies ludi est.

I guess... Been a while since I've done anything with latin.

Now back to learning klingonese...


----------



## Blackrat

OOOHHHH DAMNIT! There's something wrong in that sentece, I just can't spot it... I have a feeling it is a wrong form of "Ludi" but I'm not sure...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> OOOHHHH DAMNIT! There's something wrong in that sentece, I just can't spot it... I have a feeling it is a wrong form of "Ludi" but I'm not sure...




Bad linguist! No batman cupcake for you.


----------



## love.christine

*gives Blackrat a batman cupcake anyway*


----------



## Blackrat

What's a Batman Cupcake and do I even want one?

I sure hope it's not a cupcake with a piece of Batman in it...


----------



## Relique du Madde

:Q  But he's supposed to show off that he's a cunning linguist first..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What's a Batman Cupcake and do I even want one?
> 
> I sure hope it's not a cupcake with a piece of Batman in it...




It's a cup cake with a frosting Batman symbol.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> :Q  But he's supposed to show off that he's a cunning linguist first..




Well I managed to make it a pseudo-understandable latin phrase without the help of dictionary and grammar-book. Doesn't that count, considering it's a dead language anyway...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's a cup cake with a frosting Batman symbol.




Ah... That sounds better than my interpretion... 

Now what's the frosting made of, and is there chokolate chips in the cake itself?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Ah... That sounds better than my interpretion...
> 
> Now what's the frosting made of, and is there chokolate chips in the cake itself?




Coolwhip and yes to the chocolate chips.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> :Q  But he's supposed to show off that he's a cunning linguist first..




No taunting the linguist!


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Coolwhip



"less sticky than other brands"


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> "less sticky than other brands"




*is confused by Blackrat's use of smileys*


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall1972 said:


> Anyway, that's it for me for today.
> 
> It has been a tough day, pain wise. Damn inflamed SI Joint!
> 
> Later all.



Night has fallen on Knightfall.


Relique du Madde said:


> :Q  But he's supposed to show off that he's a cunning linguist first..



You can't do that on the internet. You have to be up close and personal.


love.christine said:


> No taunting the linguist!



but berating him is fine.


Blackrat said:


> "less sticky than other brands"






love.christine said:


> *is confused by Blackrat's use of smileys*



I think he's reacting to it being less sticky. Obviously he's never tried licking it off someone.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> *is confused by Blackrat's use of smileys*




Well let me explain to you:

 wink, wink, nudge, nudge.
 I'm so cool.
 Horror of the realisation of what I referenced to.
 Embarrassament of that realisation.
 Pondering that I shouldn't have said it in the first place.
 I didn't say anything...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well I managed to make it a pseudo-understandable latin phrase without the help of dictionary and grammar-book. Doesn't that count, considering it's a dead language anyway...




Only if you don't say that you might have made a mistake.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> I think he's reacting to it being less sticky. Obviously he's never tried licking it off someone.






Blackrat said:


> Well let me explain to you:
> 
> wink, wink, nudge, nudge.
> I'm so cool.
> Horror of the realisation of what I referenced to.
> Embarrassament of that realisation.
> Pondering that I shouldn't have said it in the first place.
> I didn't say anything...




I guess he has.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Only if you don't say that you might have made a mistake.




Oh... In that case. That latin phrase is absolutely correct and if anyone says otherwise he is a lame targ and doesn't know anything about latin!

Is that better?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Well let me explain to you:
> 
> wink, wink, nudge, nudge.
> I'm so cool.
> Horror of the realisation of what I referenced to.
> Embarrassament of that realisation.
> Pondering that I shouldn't have said it in the first place.
> I didn't say anything...




Hey, I'm fine with the referencing. I'm single and ready for love, or sex, or both.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh... In that case. That latin phrase is absolutely correct and if anyone says otherwise he is a lame targ and doesn't know anything about latin!
> 
> Is that better?





Linguistic snob.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Hey, I'm fine with the referencing. I'm single.




How YOU doin?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I think he's reacting to it being less sticky. Obviously he's never tried licking it off someone.






Aeson said:


> I guess he has.






love.christine said:


> Hey, I'm fine with the referencing. I'm single.




And I am very glad neither of you actually realised what I was referencing to and thought I was only talking about that other thing...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> How YOU doin?




Horny.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> And I am very glad neither of you actually realised what I was referencing to and thought I was only talking about that other thing...




That's all we think about. This *IS* the hive after all.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Horny.




Best. Answer. EVAR!


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Horny.




Are you a tiefling? 

I don't think there's other player races with horns...


----------



## Aeson

Obviously my reputation hasn't proceeded me. You may not have given that answer if it had.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Are you a tiefling?
> 
> I don't think there's other player races with horns...




Dragonborn don't have horns?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Are you a tiefling?
> 
> I don't think there's other player races with horns...




half-fiend tiefling that's sexually aroused with currently no form of release.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> half-fiend tiefling that's sexually aroused with currently no form of release.




That's a shame. 

i planned to do some laundry, grocery shopping and dishes tonight. I've now found who...oops I mean what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> i planned to do some laundry, grocery shopping and dishes tonight. I've now found who...oops I mean what I'm doing tonight.




I've found my new avatar to be as accurate as possible to what I look like in real life.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I've my new avatar to be as accurate as possible to what I look like in real life.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> I've my new avatar to be as accurate as possible to what I look like in real life.




You mean the previous one wasn't? Whew, I'm relieved. The beard didn't suit you


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> half-fiend tiefling that's sexually aroused with currently no form of release.




Pstt... Gramma's watching... but if you do... please send the convenience store video tapes to....


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


>


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Pstt... Gramma's watching... but if you do... please send the convenience store video tapes to....




Gramma needs to get her own show.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> You mean the previous one wasn't? Whew, I'm relieved. The beard didn't suit you




Yeah. I'm really into Mike Myers as an actor and The Love Guru has got to be his best movie to date.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


>




It's not that horrifying.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Pstt... Gramma's watching... but if you do... please send the convenience store video tapes to....






Aeson said:


> Gramma needs to get her own show.




This.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Yeah. I'm really into Mike Myers as an actor and The Love Guru has got to be his best movie to date.




I guess I should see it. And Austin Powers 3 too . I think I could quote ½ of the 1st one from memory


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> I guess I should see it. And Austin Powers 3 too . I think I could quote ½ of the 1st one from memory




You can pass on Austin Powers 3. I'd prefer to think that it doesn't exist.

Plot Spolier:


Spoiler



Dr. Evil & Austin being brothers is just so damned wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's not that horrifying.




Not what I meant. I couldn't find a drool smiley.

this'll work


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> I've found my new avatar to be as accurate as possible to what I look like in real life.



Me too, I'm blue and as big as the moon....by the way, hello Love, nice to meet you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Must..... resist.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Me too, I'm blue and as big as the moon....




Blue with red hair? Nice. Is that a full moon or a new moon? Can we see your full moon?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Not what I meant. I couldn't find a drool smiley.
> 
> this'll work




I especially like this one:


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Okay, I anticipate another flurry of posts with two female Hivers on board. 

But I need to get some work done.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Must..... resist.....




Resistance is futile. Give into the perviness. Let the dirty flow through you. Feel your lizard.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I especially like this one:




Good one. The other two options I had were actually kind of scary.


----------



## love.christine

Goldmoon said:


> Me too, I'm blue and as big as the moon....by the way, hello Love, nice to meet you.




Hello Goldmoon. The local legend resurfaces. 

Honored, I'm sure. 

*curtsy*


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Okay, I anticipate another flurry of posts with two female Hivers on board.
> 
> But I need to get some work done.




You picked a bad time to give up hiving.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Resistance is futile. Give into the perviness. Let the dirty flow through you. Feel your lizard.




But ignore Eddie Izzard. He's not that funny.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Resistance is futile. Give into the perviness. Let the dirty flow through you. Feel your lizard.




Whyfor are you feeling Warlock?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> You picked a bad time to give up hiving.




Airplane. God, I love that movie. Can't wait to get a high def player.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> But ignore Eddie Izzard. He's not that funny.



He has his moments.


Phaezen said:


> Whyfor are you feeling Warlock?




Because he's 14' long.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Airplane. God, I love that movie. Can't wait to get a high def player.




I haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Blue with red hair? Nice. Is that a full moon or a new moon? Can we see your full moon?




Been meaning to get to that. I have been dying my hair for a few months now. In all my gear its difficult to tell I'm a woman from a distance but the long red hair really made me stand out. Its currently short and jet black. I'm not real happy with it but I blend in much better now so its safer for me.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Because he's 14' long.




Holy sh*t, thats huge. I think I'd slip into a coma if I saw one that big.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Been meaning to get to that. I have been dying my hair for a few months now. In all my gear its difficult to tell I'm a woman from a distance but the long red hair really made me stand out. Its currently short and jet black. I'm not real happy with it but I blend in much better now so its safer for me.




I still would love to see that. Hell, I'd love to see anything from you. 

Hiya, Goldie. How's goin?

Looks like I got up in time tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Resistance is futile. Give into the perviness. Let the dirty flow through you. Feel your lizard.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Okay, I anticipate another flurry of posts with two female Hivers on board.
> 
> But I need to get some work done.




Alright then...(a family guy youtube video... might not be work safe)


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> Hello Goldmoon. The local legend resurfaces.
> 
> Honored, I'm sure.
> 
> *curtsy*




Legend? Wow....now I'm honored. *salute*


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Holy sh*t, thats huge. I think I'd slip into a coma if I saw one that big.




It was actually 14" but someone around here got her measurements mixed up.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Legend? Wow....now I'm honored. *salute*




You're a legend. Me? I'm nobody. No one warned her about me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Been meaning to get to that. I have been dying my hair for a few months now. In all my gear its difficult to tell I'm a woman from a distance but the long red hair really made me stand out. Its currently short and jet black. I'm not real happy with it but I blend in much better now so its safer for me.




Stand out as in more of a visible target to armed insurgent militants?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Stand out as in more of a visible target to armed insurgent militants?



Shhh. we're not supposed to say stuff like that. Al Qaeda is watching.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Shhh. we're not supposed to say stuff like that. Al Qaeda is watching.




I was talking Raider Steelers Fans..... those sobs are crazy.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> It was actually 14" but someone around here got her measurements mixed up.




Aha. 14 inches I could hanle. 

14 feet is just monstrous.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I was talking Raider Steelers Fans..... those sobs are crazy.



Oh sure you were. 


love.christine said:


> Aha. 14 inches I could hanle.
> 
> 14 feet is just monstrous.




I'll try to reel it in a bit then.


----------



## Blackrat

*Faint sizzling noice*


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Aha. 14 inches I could hanle.
> 
> 14 feet is just monstrous.








Giggity!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Faint sizzling noice*




Are you on fire?


----------



## Ginnel

I doubt even Hank Pym is 14'

*doobie doobie*


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHIo4VruGZY]YouTube - Subway "Five Dollar Footlong" Commercial[/ame]


The innuendo is killing us!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I still would love to see that. Hell, I'd love to see anything from you.
> 
> Hiya, Goldie. How's goin?
> 
> Looks like I got up in time tonight.




Heya Aeson. I hate how I look right now......


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> *Faint sizzling noice*




*throws a bucketful of water on blackrat*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The innuendo is killing us!




what a way to go.


----------



## Blackrat

*Rat jumps out the window*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Heya Aeson. I hate how I look right now......




Sorry to hear that. I suppose it is for the best for now and won't last forever.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Rat jumps out the window*




the rat has abandoned the sinking ship. I think we're in trouble, folks.


----------



## Blackrat

*Sizzling stops*


----------



## love.christine

Goldmoon said:


> Heya Aeson. I hate how I look right now......




It is unfortunate that us ladies can't always feel gorgeous.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Stand out as in more of a visible target to armed insurgent militants?




Exactly, I can't not look American but at least I can look like any other US soldier they might see in the middle of nowhere. Besides, I'm looked at with disdain as it is, no need to put my squad at a disadvantage when dealing with locals because they travel with me.


----------



## Blackrat

*Nothing happens*


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> *Rat jumps out the window*






Blackrat said:


> *Sizzling stops*




What the frell is going on with you?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> It is unfortunate that us ladies can't always feel gorgeous.



I do my best to make a woman feel gorgeous no matter how she feels at the moment. It's not always about outer beauty. 



Goldmoon said:


> Exactly, I can't not look American but at least I can look like any other US soldier they might see in the middle of nowhere. Besides, I'm looked at with disdain as it is, no need to put my squad at a disadvantage when dealing with locals because they travel with me.




I'll never fully understand what you've experienced or might experience. I'm envious and scared shitless for you all at the same time.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> *Nothing happens*




*Points to a picture of Kari Wuhrer in her birthday suit*


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> It is unfortunate that us ladies can't always feel gorgeous.




Yeah well it happens a lot here but thats life. I'm just thrilled I had a HOT shower this morning.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Nothing happens*






love.christine said:


> What the frell is going on with you?




The hive got too hot for him. He's found his release and now everything is normal.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I do my best to make a woman feel gorgeous no matter how she feels at the moment. It's not always about outer beauty.




Oh, I'm totally aware of that. And I didn't exactly mena it in the physical sense.


----------



## Blackrat

*Rat pokes head back in and looks around*


*Scampers fully back in and pouts*
There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom...


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> *Points to a picture of Kari Wuhrer in her birthday suit*




You know the way to a man's sweet spot.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I do my best to make a woman feel gorgeous no matter how she feels at the moment. It's not always about outer beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never fully understand what you've experienced or might experience. I'm envious and scared shitless for you all at the same time.




Me too on both counts. I'm not sure I'll fully understand everything out here.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> *Rat pokes head back in and looks around*
> 
> 
> *Scampers fully back in and pouts*
> There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gpejqElg9I]This should cure what ails you[/ame]


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> You know the way to a man's sweet spot.




I try.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You know the way to a man's sweet spot.




Just a man's? Shes not bad from here either.


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> It is unfortunate that us ladies can't always feel gorgeous.



Hey thats counts for guys too  although gorgeous isn't the adjective I'd have used


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Oh, I'm totally aware of that. And I didn't exactly mena it in the physical sense.



But some times women have a hard time seeing themselves as beautiful when they are. Men feel the same. 


Blackrat said:


> *Rat pokes head back in and looks around*
> 
> 
> *Scampers fully back in and pouts*
> There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom...



Try again. Practice makes perfect.


Goldmoon said:


> Me too on both counts. I'm not sure I'll fully understand everything out here.




You can be gorgeous with a shaved head, I bet.


----------



## love.christine

Goldmoon said:


> Yeah well it happens a lot here but thats life. I'm just thrilled I had a HOT shower this morning.




There is nothing quite like a hot shower.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I try.



Yes you do.


Goldmoon said:


> Just a man's? Shes not bad from here either.



Ah yes. It's rare that i wish I was a woman. Some times I wish I were Kate Winslet or Kari Wuher.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> There is nothing quite like a hot shower.




I could use a cold one about now.


----------



## love.christine

_Fly like an eagle let that spirit carry me......_


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You can be gorgeous with a shaved head, I bet.




Don't know about her without seeing, but you are right. Women can be gorgeous even with shaved heads. I've seen. One just needs a beautifully shaped head .


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> There is nothing quite like a hot shower.



Ain't that the truth 

I could have stayed in mine all day today, after one of those nights where you just can't get to sleep 

I have a secret aim this year to get a six pack and run a half marathon (after wimping out last year to my eternal shame) well secret from anyone I might meet in person anyhow  at the moment there is only a beer belly

EDIT yah Kate Winslet hmmm


----------



## Aeson

A little something for everyone. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilaUVGjMkJo]YouTube - Risky Business[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU9rgzKdrEE]YouTube - GHWT Risky Business Heidi Klum[/ame]


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Don't know about her without seeing, but you are right. Women can be gorgeous even with shaved heads. I've seen. One just needs a beautifully shaped head .




Like yours; that is, for a guy.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> *Rat pokes head back in and looks around*
> 
> 
> *Scampers fully back in and pouts*
> There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom...




Earth Shattering Kaboom - Item Power
_The Goblins refill the Ogres cannon and go in cover, as the Ogre takes aim at a spot between his foes and pulls the trigger. A moment later and two explosions later, nothing seems to be as it was before..._
Encounter - Ranged Siege Weapon
Daily - Area Burst 2 in Weapon Range
Target: All creatures in burst
Attack: Int vs Fort
Hit: 4d10 + INT damage, the target is knocked prone and slide the target 2 squares.
Miss: Half damage

Mustrum "A fan of long, hot showers, too" Ridcully


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> _Fly like an eagle let that spirit carry me......_



great song. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL48F6UoBx4]YouTube - "Fly Like an Eagle" by The Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Like yours; that is, for a guy.




You've seen his head?


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Like yours; that is, for a guy.




I know. I'm frigging glad for the shape of my head. It really is perfect for baldness .


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> I have a secret aim this year to get a six pack and run a half marathon (after wimping out last year to my eternal shame) well secret from anyone I might meet in person anyhow  at the moment there is only a beer belly




Good luck. I know its not easy to get into shape.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> You've seen his head?




He posted a pic a while back.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> great song.
> YouTube - "Fly Like an Eagle" by The Steve Miller Band




Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of Seal.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I know. I'm frigging glad for the shape of my head. It really is perfect for baldness .



I however have a full head of hair and don't need to shave.


love.christine said:


> Good luck. I know its not easy to get into shape.




Tell me about it. I've been at my current attempt for nearly a month and only took off about 6 pounds. I hoped for more.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> He posted a pic a while back.



I remember seeing one some time back but I didn't think you were here then. Are you one of those that read whole hives before posting?


love.christine said:


> Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of Seal.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uLVQcv7Mb0]YouTube - Seal - Fly like an eagle[/ame]


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Rat pokes head back in and looks around*
> 
> 
> *Scampers fully back in and pouts*
> There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom...





*scampers across the background holding the Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I however have a full head of hair and don't need to shave.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I've been at my current attempt for nearly a month and only took off about 6 pounds. I hoped for more.




The general suggestion seems to be not to set the goals too high. We are tempted to do this because we expect we will manage only half anyway, but it is apparently still a reason why losing weight or stopping to smoke often fails after a time.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The general suggestion seems to be not to set the goals too high. We are tempted to do this because we expect we will manage only half anyway, but it is apparently still a reason why losing weight or stopping to smoke often fails after a time.




I set goals to meet that I didn't think was too high. My original goal was a pound a week. I actually manged to do more than that in this first month so I hoped that I might be able to do at least twice my goal to get off to a good start.


----------



## Aeson

Awww

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYs88LLX0vs]YouTube - (Seal) Kiss From A Rose - Sungha Jung[/ame]


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I however have a full head of hair and don't need to shave.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I've been at my current attempt for nearly a month and only took off about 6 pounds. I hoped for more.



Hey anything is good  

Thanks for the support Christine 

I'm really after doing it cause I've never really achieved anything, well in my mind anyway, stuck in a temp job, failed uni in the last year and stuff, I just have a huge problem with self motivation, think its a fear of failure thing I kinda tell myself if I don't try I can't fail because I didn't really prepare for it, dunno where it came from but I hope I can get rid of it


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I remember seeing one some time back but I didn't think you were here then. Are you one of those that read whole hives before posting?



Nope, but I do remember seeing it while I was active a while ago.



Aeson said:


> YouTube - Seal - Fly like an eagle



Thanks. I hadn't deen that in what feels like forever.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I posted this a week ago, but that got lost in the 3 Hives we've had since. Pinstripes make any man look good:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/3153648822_2a0ae4b938.jpg?v=0

And yes, I have a pink straw...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Awww



Love that song  I'd count that as one of my Guilty Pleasure songs


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well, I posted this a week ago, but that got lost in the 3 Hives we've had since. Pinstripes make any man look good:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/3153648822_2a0ae4b938.jpg?v=0
> 
> And yes, I have a pink straw...



 And my piccy is in my sig


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Well, I posted this a week ago, but that got lost in the 3 Hives we've had since. Pinstripes make any man look good:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/3153648822_2a0ae4b938.jpg?v=0
> 
> And yes, I have a pink straw...




The suit looks good on you, but I'm not sure about the red. Looking good, sexy man.


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> And my piccy is in my sig




I think you'd look good with shorn head too.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hey anything is good
> 
> Thanks for the support Christine
> 
> I'm really after doing it cause I've never really achieved anything, well in my mind anyway, stuck in a temp job, failed uni in the last year and stuff, I just have a huge problem with self motivation, think its a fear of failure thing I kinda tell myself if I don't try I can't fail because I didn't really prepare for it, dunno where it came from but I hope I can get rid of it



Yes anything is good. I'll take what I can get.

I know how you feel. I've been a failure at many things including all the times I lost weight only to put it back on. My list can go on forever. 


Blackrat said:


> Well, I posted this a week ago, but that got lost in the 3 Hives we've had since. Pinstripes make any man look good:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/3153648822_2a0ae4b938.jpg?v=0
> 
> And yes, I have a pink straw...



How YOU Doin?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Love that song  I'd count that as one of my Guilty Pleasure songs



I love the song but I was also commenting on the boy playing it.



Ginnel said:


> And my piccy is in my sig




I'm so hating you right now. A guy that looks like you can't be a failure at everything.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Awww
> 
> YouTube - (Seal) Kiss From A Rose - Sungha Jung




Hey, he's not too bad.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> How YOU Doin?




No, I'm the one in pinstripes, not the redhead 

But she is hot. And were I not in relationship, I would have had chances too


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Hey, he's not too bad.




No he's not. He's really good.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, I'm the one in pinstripes, not the redhead
> 
> But she is hot. And were I not in relationship, I would have had chances too




Get enough booze in me I wouldn't care which one you were.


----------



## Aeson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BxlM-d6aWQ]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Are You Lonesome Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh... my picts in my profile page.


----------



## Aeson

I ain't postin' pix of myself again for awhile. I have to have something to show off first.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Get enough booze in me I wouldn't care which one you were.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


>




My work here is almost done.


----------



## Ginnel

I wouldn't call it a failure at everything, just not really achieving anything  I do count my blessings which is why I find it so annoying I don't do more.

Being single for ages doesn't help either 6 years since the last meaningful relationship (meaningful being more than a month) but you only get out what you put in and all that 

EDIT: Christine, Bizarrely enough I was thinking the over day of shaving my hair off or at least going really short with it


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I wouldn't call it a failure at everything, just not really achieving anything  I do count my blessings which is why I find it so annoying I don't do more.
> 
> Being single for ages doesn't help either 6 years since the last meaningful relationship (meaningful being more than a month) but you only get out what you put in and all that
> 
> EDIT: Christine, Bizarrely enough I was thinking the over day of shaving my hair off or at least going really short with it




I still hate you.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like we lost Goldmoon.


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> EDIT: Christine, Bizarrely enough I was thinking the over day of shaving my hair off or at least going really short with it




My brother tried it once. He looked absolutely dreadful.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> My work here is almost done.




almost?


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> almost?




He's hoping he could freak me out...

Not going to happen 

I might take him on that offer.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> almost?




First you get them to laugh. Second part is not gramma friendly.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> EDIT: Christine, Bizarrely enough I was thinking the over day of shaving my hair off or at least going really short with it





Having a shaved head is not all that bad (bit of high maintanance hairstyle though, and don't ask me about bad hairdays).  Although people keep on wanting to touch your head, which is not always all that bad iykwimaityd


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> He's hoping he could freak me out...
> 
> Not going to happen
> 
> I might take him on that offer.




I know I can't freak you out.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> He's hoping he could freak me out...
> 
> Not going to happen
> 
> I might take him on that offer.




O.O 

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Having a shaved head is not all that bad (bit of high maintanance hairstyle though,



Well, to my experience, it's much easier than trying to get long hair look decent.


> and don't ask me about bad hairdays).  Although people keep on wanting to touch your head, which is not always all that bad iykwimaityd



Not to mention hot girls wanting to kiss your head all the time


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> First you get them to laugh. Second part is not gramma friendly.




Slip 'em a roofie? Yeah, I watch Family Guy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My eyes!!  MUST SCRUB THEM OUT!!


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> O.O
> 
> Oh. My. God.




Lost that drool smiley, did you?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I still hate you.



Hmm and probably my twin by Proxy then


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Not to mention hot girls wanting to kiss your head all the time




I'm a sucker for a shorn head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> I'm a sucker for a shorn head.




Oh yeah....


Giggity..


 Wait what are we talking about?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Slip 'em a roofie? Yeah, I watch Family Guy.



Meanie 



love.christine said:


> I'm a sucker for a shorn head.




And I was thinking of shaving my head.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Lost that drool smiley, did you?




Um, no. Its just ick. 

I was taught to believe that same gender dating/marriage is wrong.

Even when I get a bit of a mental image I get a bit of a sour stomach.

I respect people’s choices. I do have my opinions; I just try to keep them to myself.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Not to mention hot girls wanting to kiss your head all the time


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hmm and probably my twin by Proxy then




I'm sure I do. Down with the cute guys.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh yeah....
> 
> 
> Giggity..
> 
> 
> Wait what are we talking about?




That which is underneath the hair atop our cranium.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Um, no. Its just ick.
> 
> I was taught to believe that same gender dating/marriage is wrong.
> 
> Even when I get a bit of a mental image I get a bit of a sour stomach.
> 
> I respect people’s choices. I do have my opinions; I just try to keep them to myself.




Some people are a little more flexible on stuff like that. It doesn't make one better than the other. Just different.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> That which is underneath the hair atop our cranium.




Oh ok.. cuz um....  < / Too much information >


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, since this went to this, I'm going start confusing the heck out of you guys. My girlfriend's girlfriend is always kissing my head when we're at a bar. And because she likes to wear overly bright lipstick, I have quite a few lipmarks on my head... Which results in that all the other girls want to leave a mark on me too. Which usually get's my gf pissed and then she pouts at me eventhough it was her girlfriend that started the whole thing.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Meanie



 Whats mean about it?



Aeson said:


> And I was thinking of shaving my head.



If you do, I'll have to fly out and kiss it.


----------



## Phaezen

love.christine said:


> That which is underneath the hair atop our cranium.




*Zombie* Braaaains */Zombie*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Okay, since this went to this, I'm going start confusing the heck out of you guys. My girlfriend's girlfriend is always kissing my head when we're at a bar. And because she likes to wear overly bright lipstick, I have quite a few lipmarks on my head... Which results in that all the other girls want to leave a mark on me too. Which usually get's my gf pissed and then she pouts at me eventhough it was her girlfriend that started the whole thing.




Confucius said: "Women are like felines, they like marking their territory.  When territory is marked they get catty.  When sauced they get catty.  When they are catty they want attention.  When a feline wants your attention and they get angered (or become jealous) when you give your attention elsewhere."


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Whats mean about it?



Guys don't like it when someone suggests they need roofies. 


love.christine said:


> If you do, I'll have to fly out and kiss it.




Giggity! Alllll Riiight!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Confucius said: "Women are like felines, they like marking their territory.  When territory is marked they get catty."




Much wisdom comes from this Confucius fella.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh ok.. cuz um....  < / Too much information >




Skull.
The skull can be divided into two parts: the cranium and the mandible. A skull that is missing a mandible is only a cranium; this is the source of a very commonly made error in terminology. Those animals having skulls are called craniates


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Much wisdom comes from this Confucius fella.




Yes, eventhough it seems he's a bit Confused...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Some people are a little more flexible on stuff like that. It doesn't make one better than the other. Just different.




I know, thats why I try to respect people's choices.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, eventhough it seems he's a bit Confused...




Confusing is more like it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Confusing is more like it.




Confused is part of Confucius's name.


----------



## Ginnel

Our free paper that is distributed throughout the Uk in all its Major cities (mainly on trains and bus stations) called the Metro, has a double page article on Pet Play (dressing up as a Dog/pony etc) and having someone treat you like one.

I suppose thats pretty progressive of them  they had an article on Furries last year too


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I know, thats why I try to respect people's choices.




That's why I'm not saying more.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Yes, eventhough it seems he's a bit Confused...




Naturally, that's why that first half of his name starts with 'Confu'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Skull.
> The skull can be divided into two parts: the cranium and the mandible. A skull that is missing a mandible is only a cranium; this is the source of a very commonly made error in terminology. Those animals having skulls are called craniates




I know what a skull is... I was preventing myself from giving too much information out.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Our free paper that is distributed through the Uk in all its Major cities (mainly on trains and bus stations) called the Metro, has a double page article on Pet Play (dressing up as a Dog/pony etc) and having someone treat you like one.
> 
> I suppose thats pretty progressive of them  they had an article on Furries last year too




I couldn't imagine that here in the US. There would be outrage at the paper for printing it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Our free paper that is distributed throughout the Uk in all its Major cities (mainly on trains and bus stations) called the Metro, has a double page article on Pet Play (dressing up as a Dog/pony etc) and having someone treat you like one.
> 
> I suppose thats pretty progressive of them  they had an article on Furries last year too




I don't know what is more disturbing.... a furry or a cosplay kid dressed up as the Teletubbies..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I couldn't imagine that here in the US. There would be outrage at the paper for printing it.




I can.... in San Francisco or in Santa Monica.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Our free paper that is distributed throughout the Uk in all its Major cities (mainly on trains and bus stations) called the Metro




I wonder if this is some international EU thing. We have exactly the same kind of paper named Metro too


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> Our free paper that is distributed throughout the Uk in all its Major cities (mainly on trains and bus stations) called the Metro, has a double page article on Pet Play (dressing up as a Dog/pony etc) and having someone treat you like one.




Is there a digital copy? I'd love to take a gander.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I couldn't imagine that here in the US. There would be outrage at the paper for printing it.



How odd that articles on Pet Play and Furries would make me proud of my country 

I find it amusing that "Liberals" in America would be considered right wing over here  but then again we have a long way to go comapred to places like Holland I imagine


----------



## Blackrat

Hey... Did people miss my confusing story or was it already too weird to comment on? Did I actually manage to freak someone?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Was it this metro?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey... Did people miss my confusing story or was it already too weird to comment on? Did I actually manage to freak someone?




My Confucius statement was a response to it.


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> Is there a digital copy? I'd love to take a gander.



http://www.metro.co.uk/metrosexual

ask and you shall receive


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> My Confucius statement was a response to it.




Yes, but you didn't comment the freaky part of it. Or was I subtle enough that people missed what I actually said...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hey... Did people miss my confusing story or was it already too weird to comment on? Did I actually manage to freak someone?




I'm just jealous. All I get is women want to slap my head not kiss it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Our free paper that is distributed throughout the Uk in all its Major cities (mainly on trains and bus stations) called the Metro, has a double page article on Pet Play (dressing up as a Dog/pony etc) and having someone treat you like one.
> 
> I suppose thats pretty progressive of them  they had an article on Furries last year too




Morning, Hive!

I saw that article too this morning and was more than a bit surprised by it. Thought it was great that they did it, though. And it was a pretty non-judgemental article, too.

Note: I found it on their website. http://www.metro.co.uk/metrosexual/...like_a_dog?&in_article_id=487413&in_page_id=8 Should be no problems with it being safe for work.

It looks like I've missed at least one full Hive towards the end of last week, wow. Been a while since that happened.

Update on me: Went home sick on Wednesday, took Thursday off sick, back in Friday but internet access was VERY limited. Partner was sick all Friday night, spent weekend very quietly staying in and watching films and TV, including a marvellous Studio Gibli film called Pom Poko.

Now back in work - but no one seems to want to give me anything to do!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I can.... in San Francisco or in Santa Monica.



Point taken.


Ginnel said:


> How odd that articles on Pet Play and Furries would make me proud of my country
> 
> I find it amusing that "Liberals" in America would be considered right wing over here  but then again we have a long way to go comapred to places like Holland I imagine




Yeah. we're still a bit backwards.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Hey... Did people miss my confusing story or was it already too weird to comment on? Did I actually manage to freak someone?



Nah it made sense to me, not weird at all 

I have one friend with a shaved head he used to have dreadlocks more than halfway down his back, but unfortunately he's 2 and a half hours away by train.
I'm not sure which hairstyle got him more attention


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't know what is more disturbing.... a furry or a cosplay kid dressed up as the Teletubbies..


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but you didn't comment the freaky part of it. Or was I subtle enough that people missed what I actually said...






Aeson said:


> I'm just jealous. All I get is women want to slap my head not kiss it.






Ginnel said:


> Nah it made sense to me, not weird at all
> 
> I have one friend with a shaved head he used to have dreadlocks more than halfway down his back, but unfortunately he's 2 and a half hours away by train.
> I'm not sure which hairstyle got him more attention




Wait, I actually was that subtle... Wow... Then let's let it be that way


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


>




I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but you didn't comment the freaky part of it. Or was I subtle enough that people missed what I actually said...




What that your GF is giggity?  I did comment on it.     That's what the marking territory part was about.  She wants attention from you and her gF and he's mad that her gf is giving you the attention and they other women are also giving you attention and also marking you.  She's also afraid that you will stray (since she obviously is straying between you and her gf).


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Cat-Girl




Well, if she's 18, she's hot... If not, I'm not saying anything...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Wait, I actually was that subtle... Wow... Then let's let it be that way




We get it. You turn on other women and your girlfriend gets jealous. 

Women like their men to be desirable so they can show them off but they don't actually want them to get the attention. Women are a paradox.


----------



## Ginnel

Erm how old is she? cause I'm thinking its inappropriate to comment 

She'll be a real looker when she grows up, hmm maybe that'll work


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Was it this metro?




That's the one.

It's an entertaining read, but normally pretty short on detail. Has a reasonable mixed sprinkling of tabloid stuff and political / world news.

Sports coverage is OK, too. And it's free, which is it's main appeal.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, if she's 18, she's hot... If not, I'm not saying anything...






Ginnel said:


> Erm how old is she? cause I'm thinking its inappropriate to comment
> 
> She'll be a real looker when she grows up hmm maybe that'll work




She's over 18. That's what she told me officer and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> She's over 18. That's what she told me officer and I'm sticking to it.



It's 16 in Finland

Best link on the internet...


Oh yeah!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's 16 in Finland
> 
> Best link on the internet...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!




I'll never admit to ever looking at that site before.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's 16 in Finland




18 for pics .

Yes, we have confusing laws...


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> It's 16 in Finland
> 
> Best link on the internet...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!



13 in Spain!!! I did not know that, that is too low in my own personal opinion, I'm thinking that 18 is about right but I'm fine with 16.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yes... this hive reached an all new low. lol..


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> It's 16 in Finland
> 
> Best link on the internet...
> 
> Oh yeah!




Is that also that also the minimum legal age for marriages/ Just curious?


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Is that also that also the minimum legal age for marriages/ Just curious?




I used to have that link.  Let me check if I can find it...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> 18 for pics .
> 
> Yes, we have confusing laws...



the laws are often confusing. 


Ginnel said:


> 13 in Spain!!! I did not know that, that is too low in my own personal opinion, I'm thinking that 18 is about right but I'm fine with 16.




Ditto


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Is that also that also the minimum legal age for marriages/ Just curious?




Some times the marriage age is actually lower. Some times it's higher.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Is that also that also the minimum legal age for marriages/ Just curious?




Here is US only.

Luckily Wikipedia can fill in some of the blanks.

The old link I had had Marriageable age and age of consent listed side by side.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Is that also that also the minimum legal age for marriages/ Just curious?




For Finland, technically yes. But you need a special permit for marriage if you're under 18. The laws also get a little fidgy when talking about relations between those who are between 16 and 18, and those under 16...

And a bit more fidgy, when talking about same-sex relations...


----------



## Ginnel

Been good fun chatting this morning  Unforunately I have this nagging guilty feeling which is reminding me that I should be doing what work are paying me to do so see you in 5 hours or so


----------



## Aeson

I like how they have different ages for boys and girls. double standards.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Been good fun chatting this morning  Unforunately I have this nagging guilty feeling which is reminding me that I should be doing what work are paying me to do so see you in 5 hours or so




Have a good one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I like how they have different ages for boys and girls. double standards.




Check out Madagascar's age..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Check out Madagascar's age..




Tanzania.  All I'm gonna say.


----------



## Aeson

I really think we need to change the subject. We've been allowed to go too far astray.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Check out Madagascar's age..




14 for the ladies? Thats awfully young.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That site just goes to show that what you consider 'normal' is something that is constructed differently by different societies.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I really think we need to change the subject. We've been allowed to go too far astray.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I really think we need to change the subject. We've been allowed to go too far astray.




We could move to CM? But I don't think everyone consents to that


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WOIwlXE9g"]Now For something Completely different...[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> We could move to CM? But I don't think everyone consents to that




I don't go there anymore. I'll stay where I'm welcome.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


>




Excellent.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't go there anymore. I'll stay where I'm welcome.


----------



## love.christine

Hey Blackrat,


----------



## Blackrat

Well, 50000 posts more and that looks much nicer


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mwahahaha!  Only 490 posts separates me and the rat..  Btw.. The Icecream man wants to know if Sven wants icecream..


----------



## love.christine

Hivers, check out this thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

NOTE TO SELF:

Find missing Aztec (Nahuatl) "dictionary"


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Mwahahaha!  Only 490 posts separates me and the rat..  Btw.. The Icecream man wants to know if Sven wants icecream..




Ofcourse he wants but I'm waiting the others to react for his inexplicable departure from the van


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ofcourse he wants but I'm waiting the others to react for his inexplicable departure from the van




Heh heh..  Right now all the bizarre NPCs ideas I had are starting make their way out of the wood work.


----------



## love.christine

Coming up on the last hour of my shift. Need to take stock and do inventory, so I'm calling it.

Hopefull I'll talk to y'all later.

It's been nicing catching up with my favorite hivers.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


>



I think some of them would rather I wasn't here either.


love.christine said:


> Coming up on the last hour of my shift. Need to take stock and do inventory, so I'm calling it.
> 
> Hopefull I'll talk to y'all later.
> 
> It's been nicing catching up with my favorite hivers.




I come back from my walk and she's leaving me. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Aeson

I went for a walk and it's freezing outside. Part of my attempt to lose weight was to not let the weather stop me. I've gone walking in the rain and when it was 12 degrees out. It was too easy to cop out when the weather was bad.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I think some of them would rather I wasn't here either.




Yeah, it'd been like half a year since I last visited that place, and all of a sudden it seems like the place is filled with EN Worlders...

Well, I'm mostly there only for the Ikariam Alliance .


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I went for a walk and it's freezing outside. Part of my attempt to lose weight was to not let the weather stop me. I've gone walking in the rain and when it was 12 degrees out. It was too easy to cop out when the weather was bad.




I'll run the assumption you are talking Farenhiet there.  12 centigrade is about the worst we can expect here .  The problem of course is when the mercury is hitting 35c in the shade.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I'll run the assumption you are talking Farenhiet there.  12 centigrade is about the worst we can expect here .



Eh, that's like a heatwave out here . Warm mornings on summer are about 10-15 C.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it'd been like half a year since I last visited that place, and all of a sudden it seems like the place is filled with EN Worlders...
> 
> Well, I'm mostly there only for the Ikariam Alliance .



Most of them are from here. They were much nicer here. I suppose they had to be.


Phaezen said:


> I'll run the assumption you are talking Farenhiet there.  12 centigrade is about the worst we can expect here .  The problem of course is when the mercury is hitting 35c in the shade.






Blackrat said:


> Eh, that's like a heatwave out here . Warm mornings on summer are about 10-15 C.




Here we use proper measurements of temperature, distance and length. Fahrenheit would be correct.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Most of them are from here. They were much nicer here. I suppose they had to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we use proper measurements of temperature, distance and length. Fahrenheit would be correct.




Yes, and weight too, right? File:English mass units graph.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeson

I like the stone. 1 stone = 12 pounds. Makes me feel lighter. lol Sadly the US does not use that system either. 1 pound = 1 pound.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I like the stone. 1 stone = 12 pounds. Makes me feel lighter. lol Sadly the US does not use that system either. 1 pound = 1 pound.




Ah, but which pounds and which stones? As you can see from the diagram, there are quite few of them


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah, but which pounds and which stones? As you can see from the diagram, there are quite few of them




Actually now that I think about it. I think I recall seeing the stone = 14 pounds. That's the one I'm used to. 

I suppose we would use the one where 16 ounces = 1 pound thus 12 1/2= 1 stone.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Humans love to make things complicated when it comes to weights and measures.


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Humans love to make things complicated when it comes to weights and measures.




I agree. 


Down with the metric system. Go back to the old way. Much easier on us old fogies here in the US that weren't forced to learn it.


----------



## Slider Wade

Awesome! Off work today due to an error on my boss' part.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Awesome! Off work today due to an error on my boss' part.




Howdy. That's cool. 

I'm off tonight. I had the option to go in and do nothing because it's MLK day and there is no processing or I could burn one of my days off and stay home. I chose to stay home tonight and have me a 3 day weekend. A bonus is now i have to fill in for someone else so I actually don't have to go back until Weds morning at 2am.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Howdy. That's cool.
> 
> I'm off tonight. I had the option to go in and do nothing because it's MLK day and there is no processing or I could burn one of my days off and stay home. I chose to stay home tonight and have me a 3 day weekend. A bonus is now i have to fill in for someone else so I actually don't have to go back until Weds morning at 2am.




3 day weekends for the win!


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> 3 day weekends for the win!




Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Awesome! Off work today due to an error on my boss' part.




I hope that doesn't mean reduced paycheck too...


----------



## Aeson

How goes it, sorta new person I don't recall getting to talk to before?


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> I hope that doesn't mean reduced paycheck too...




I won't get paid for today, but my phyiscal job is more to supplement my other two methods of income.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> I won't get paid for today, but my phyiscal job is more to supplement my other two methods of income.




Other forms of income?


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> How goes it, sorta new person I don't recall getting to talk to before?




Pretty good actually. I've got my other computer running dictating words into the shared novel I'm working on with Dragon Naturally Speaking.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Other forms of income?




I'm a writer and a performer (guitarist/singer).


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Pretty good actually. I've got my other computer running dictating words into the shared novel I'm working on with Dragon Naturally Speaking.




That's cool. I guess that answers my question about other income.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> I'm a writer and a performer (guitarist/singer).




Sweet. are there any performances online we can see?


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Sweet. are there any performances online we can see?




Unfortunately no. One of the stipulations of my performances, in my contract is that anyone attempting to film me will have the device confiscated and the video deleted. 

I'm a bit of a stickler when it comes to my online presence. I don't even have a myspace page.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I agree.
> Down with the metric system. Go back to the old way. Much easier on us old fogies here in the US that weren't forced to learn it.




Meh, give me good old Metric any day.  It is not all that hard.  And it is standardised.  There is no "Imperial" "American" or other metric.

It also has nice points of reference.

For example:

0c = Freezing point of water at sea level
100c = Boiling point of water at sea level

It is not based on the body temperature of some guy who happened to be running a fever on he day it was measured.

YMMV


----------



## Slider Wade

Phaezen, regarding your sig; that can pretty much happen in any rpg that has a magic system or sufficiently advanced technology.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Slider Wade said:


> Awesome! Off work today due to an error on my boss' part.




[Bill & Ted]Excellent![/Bill & Ted]

My partner is also off work today. However, it's because she's unwell, rather than any good reason.


----------



## Slider Wade

Mathew_Freeman said:


> [Bill & Ted]Excellent![/Bill & Ted]
> 
> My partner is also off work today. However, it's because she's unwell, rather than any good reason.




Sorry to hear. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Unfortunately no. One of the stipulations of my performances, in my contract is that anyone attempting to film me will have the device confiscated and the video deleted.
> 
> I'm a bit of a stickler when it comes to my online presence. I don't even have a myspace page.




Aww. That sucks. What if your hiveminded friends wanted to see you but couldn't be there live? I guess I understand your feelings though. You want to keep them separate.


----------



## Aeson

I posted outside of the hive.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> I guess I understand your feelings though. You want to keep them separate.




Exactly. Thanks.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> I posted outside of the hive.




Was it really that bad? If you get used to it, you can spread your wings even more.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I posted outside of the hive.




OK people he might have some contracted something.  The decontamination team will be here shortly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Slider Wade said:


> Sorry to hear. Hope she gets better soon.




Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Phaezen

Oooo I have broken 500 posts .  Its not the count its the quality ok?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I posted outside of the hive.




This is where us old Hivers get to say "Embraaaace it! Join ussssss!" and stuff.

The main problem with only posting in the Hive is that if the Admins need to clean up ENWorld and decide that long Hive threads are the first to go, suddenly your postcount just...plummets.


----------



## Slider Wade

Mathew_Freeman said:


> This is where us old Hivers get to say "Embraaaace it! Join ussssss!" and stuff.
> 
> The main problem with only posting in the Hive is that if the Admins need to clean up ENWorld and decide that long Hive threads are the first to go, suddenly your postcount just...plummets.




I though I heard that with the new server, the hard drive got a very large increase. I don't think we need to worry about this.

EDIT: How come you post in orange?


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> [Bill & Ted]Excellent![/Bill & Ted]
> 
> My partner is also off work today. However, it's because she's unwell, rather than any good reason.



I hope she feels better. 


Slider Wade said:


> Exactly. Thanks.



Still I hope we get a chance to hear something one day.


Slider Wade said:


> Was it really that bad? If you get used to it, you can spread your wings even more.



Not really that bad but I haven't had much to say in other threads. 


Phaezen said:


> OK people he might have some contracted something.  The decontamination team will be here shortly.



At least I didn't post in the dream thread yet. I could have crabs. 


Mathew_Freeman said:


> This is where us old Hivers get to say "Embraaaace it! Join ussssss!" and stuff.
> 
> The main problem with only posting in the Hive is that if the Admins need to clean up ENWorld and decide that long Hive threads are the first to go, suddenly your postcount just...plummets.






Slider Wade said:


> I though I heard that with the new server, the hard drive got a very large increase. I don't think we need to worry about this.
> 
> EDIT: How come you post in orange?




i hope they don't start deleting hive threads. They're part of ENW history. You can't wipe that out.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Still I hope we get a chance to hear something one day.



Maybe. If I ever retire from from performing I might contact some friends of mine in Hollywood to look over the autobiography I'm writing and see if it there is any interest in optioning it off. A stipulation of the chance of a movie would be that I get to play a small part as an extra.



Aeson said:


> At least I didn't post in the dream thread yet. I could have crabs.



They're lobsters now.



Aeson said:


> i hope they don't start deleting hive threads. They're part of ENW history. You can't wipe that out.



I completely agree. A lot of people have come and gone. In here it feels like family, whereas in General the mud pretty much flies all over the place. One of the reason why I like to stay out of the edition wars threads.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Slider Wade said:


> I though I heard that with the new server, the hard drive got a very large increase. I don't think we need to worry about this.
> 
> EDIT: How come you post in orange?




Because there isn't enough colour in the Hive! 

I just decided to start, one day. I thought others might join in, posting in their own colours, but at the moment it's just me. Heh.

And they can and will delete Hive threads if neccessary. I lost several thousand posts when they did the last time, as I had over 10,000 to my name before they got going. Was kind of scary seeing your post-count go DOWN every time you posted instead of up.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Maybe. If I ever retire from from performing I might some friends of mine in Hollywood to look over the autobiography I'm writing and see if it there is any interest in optioning it off. A stipulation of the chance of a movie would be that I get to play a small part as an extra.



Are you famous? An autobiography? Wow!



Slider Wade said:


> They're lobsters now.



It could still have given me crabs. 


Slider Wade said:


> I completely agree. A lot of people have come and gone. In here it feels like family, whereas in General the mud pretty much flies all over the place. One of the reason why I like to stay out of the edition wars threads.



Here we're family. We have folks come and go but they're more like distant cousins.


----------



## Slider Wade

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Because there isn't enough colour in the Hive!



Neat, I'll try to keep up the trend too.



Mathew_Freeman said:


> And they can and will delete Hive threads if neccessary. I lost several thousand posts when they did the last time, as I had over 10,000 to my name before they got going. Was kind of scary seeing your post-count go DOWN every time you posted instead of up.



It would suck if they did.


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The main problem with only posting in the Hive is that if the Admins need to clean up ENWorld and decide that long Hive threads are the first to go, suddenly your postcount just...plummets.




I remember about 4 years ago they did that.  I lost about 700 posts


----------



## Aeson

I haven't thought of changing the color before. Seemed like a hassle to do it long term.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I remember about 4 years ago they did that.  I lost about 700 posts




Hey, Mega. We didn't add 20 pages while you were gone but we did our best. Do you approve?


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Are you famous? An autobiography? Wow!




No, not famous. At least not yet.

But I have accomplished a lot to be proud of. I first got published when I was a freshman in High School; I wrote a small book of poems.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I posted outside of the hive.




The pain you are experiencing must be great.  

I certainly post the most here in Hive and Off-topic but I also do a lot in General, Rogues, Media and as I can Storyhour.   I poke around in the others but rarely post there.


Still, thinking about it, if my Hive posts were erased I would drop below 10,000 again.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I haven't thought of changing the color before. Seemed like a hassle to do it long term.




aye and putting in comicbook quotes got old also.  That was a short lived thing I did.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> No, not famous. At least not yet.
> 
> But I have accomplished a lot to be proud of. I first got published when I was a freshman in High School; I wrote a small book of poems.



Good luck on your quest.


megamania said:


> The pain you are experiencing must be great.
> 
> I certainly post the most here in Hive and Off-topic but I also do a lot in General, Rogues, Media and as I can Storyhour.   I poke around in the others but rarely post there.
> 
> 
> Still, thinking about it, if my Hive posts were erased I would drop below 10,000 again.




I'd easily lose most of my posts.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Hey, Mega. We didn't add 20 pages while you were gone but we did our best. Do you approve?




That's fine with me.   I'm only a part-timer here.    Speaking of which-  I gotta go.  Time for work again.


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> I certainly post the most here in Hive and Off-topic but I also do a lot in General, Rogues, Media and as I can Storyhour.   I poke around in the others but rarely post there.



I pretty much keep myself to specific sub-forums too.



megamania said:


> Still, thinking about it, if my Hive posts were erased I would drop below 10,000 again.



Wow, that would seriously stink.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> That's fine with me.   I'm only a part-timer here.    Speaking of which-  I gotta go.  Time for work again.




Well see if we do something you request again.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Good luck on your quest.



I'm not on a quest for fame, per se, but more to expand my knowledge of things.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> I'm not on a quest for fame, per se, but more to expand my knowledge of things.




Life is a quest.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Life is a quest.




Although sometimes it feels like a burden.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Life is a quest.




Nono

Life is a Highway


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Slider Wade said:


> Neat, I'll try to keep up the trend too.




Huzzah! Glad to see it. 

And Aeson too! Huzzah again!


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Although sometimes it feels like a burden.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb-uFCHrtPs]YouTube - Life Is Beautiful Sixx:AM[/ame]


Phaezen said:


> Nono
> 
> Life is a Highway



And I want to drive it all night long.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC1ivZl7AE4]YouTube - Life Is A Highway - Chris LeDoux[/ame]


Mathew_Freeman said:


> Huzzah! Glad to see it.
> 
> And Aeson too! Huzzah again!




You can't stop the signal, Matt


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> Nono
> 
> Life is a Highway




See, my brain just responded with:

"Life is a mystery
Everyone must stand alone
I hear you call my name
And it feels like... home...


----------



## Slider Wade

Mathew_Freeman said:


> See, my brain just responded with:
> 
> "Life is a mystery
> Everyone must stand alone
> I hear you call my name
> And it feels like... home...




 Bangles?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I posted outside of the hive.



Oh no. . . they got him!







Phaezen said:


> OK people he might have some contracted something.  The decontamination team will be here shortly.



I don't think we can risk it!  Don't let him breach the walls.  Shoot to kill, people.  Shoot to kill.







Phaezen said:


> Oooo I have broken 500 posts .  Its not the count its the quality ok?



Hey, I think you're doing better than I did in my first few years here.  And heck, back when it was Eric Noah's 3e News, I had to make a new account every time I wanted to post because they kept erasing my old ones after a year of inactivity or so.







Mathew_Freeman said:


> The main problem with only posting in the Hive is that if the Admins need to clean up ENWorld and decide that long Hive threads are the first to go, suddenly your postcount just...plummets.



I hope they warn us if they plan to do this.  Not that I'd save anything, I'd just try to bribe Morrus.  I never did get the OT forum named after me for my last donation.  They owe me.







Aeson said:


> Here we're family. We have folks come and go but they're more like distant cousins.



They'd better be very distant cousins, else some of the activity in here looks pretty creepy.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Bangles?



Madonna.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> They'd better be very distant cousins, else some of the activity in here looks pretty creepy.




I meant the ones that came and went. That didn't stay very long.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Madonna.




Oh.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Bangles?



Now, if he'd said that it was a manic Monday, or that he'd picked up some nasty STD (That burning?  It's an eternal flame.), THEN it would be the Bangles.

. . .

I loves me some Bangles.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I meant the ones that came and went. That didn't stay very long.



Er. . . does that mean the more frequent ones are closer family?  Because if so, son, I want to talk to you about the looks you've been giving your sisters.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Now, if he'd said that it was a manic Monday, or that he'd picked up some nasty STD (That burning?  It's an eternal flame.), THEN it would be the Bangles.
> 
> . . .
> 
> I loves me some Bangles.




Do you walk like an Egyptian?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Do you walk like an Egyptian?



Sadly I have one too many dimensions for that.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Er. . . does that mean the more frequent ones are closer family?  Because if so, son, I want to talk to you about the looks you've been giving your sisters.




I am from the South.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Do you walk like an Egyptian?




No, but I do Slide Like An Egyptian.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Sadly I have one too many dimensions for that.



Lose weight.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Lose weight.




Its the fact that he's a frogman.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Are you famous? An autobiography? Wow!



 . . .   Hmm. . .?  Is she hiding right under our noses?


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> No, but I do Slide Like An Egyptian.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Lose weight.



Ouch.



I mean, I know I need to.  But you don't have to be quite so blunt about it.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> . . .   Hmm. . .?  Is she hiding right under our noses?




No, I'm not Sabrina Lloyd.

EDIT: I'll admit to the similarities, but I am not her.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I am from the South.



Well, that does explain a lot.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> No, I'm not Sabrina Lloyd.



Dang.  Well it was a thought.  I followed her link from your Slide Like an Egyptian, and it mentioned the guitar playing and song writing.  Up until that point, I hadn't realized that Wade was supposed to be female.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Its the fact that he's a frogman.



Then I shall eat his legs to help him.


hafrogman said:


> . . .   Hmm. . .?  Is she hiding right under our noses?



I thought the same thing.lol


hafrogman said:


> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I know I need to.  But you don't have to be quite so blunt about it.



The truth hurts and if you want to be The Biggest Loser then I have to push. 



Slider Wade said:


> No, I'm not Sabrina Lloyd.
> 
> EDIT: I'll admit to the similarities, but I am not her.



How can we be so sure?


hafrogman said:


> Well, that does explain a lot.






hafrogman said:


> Dang.  Well it was a thought.  I followed her link from your Slide Like an Egyptian, and it mentioned the guitar playing and song writing.  Up until that point, I hadn't realized that Wade was supposed to be female.



I read some of the same things and wondered.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Dang.  Well it was a thought.  I followed her link from your Slide Like an Egyptian, and it mentioned the guitar playing and song writing.  Up until that point, I hadn't realized that Wade was supposed to be female.




I'll admit to the similarites, but I was born in 1976 and I have no pets.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> I'll admit to the similarites, but I was born in 1976 and I have no pets.




Is that you or her in your avatar?


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> How can we be so sure?




I can object all I want, but that doesn't mean you have to believe me.


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Is that you or her in your avatar?




Her. It just so happens that Sliders is my favorite TV show of all time.

But if I was her, I would have stayed on and not opted out of the contract to explore other possibilities.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> I'll admit to the similarites, but I was born in 1976 and I have no pets.



. . . you should get a kitty!


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> I can object all I want, but that doesn't mean you have to believe me.




We're just playing with you.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Her. It just so happens that Sliders is my favorite TV show of all time.
> 
> But if I was her, I would have stayed on and not opted out of the contract to explore other possibilities.




I really enjoyed her on the show. I miss seeing her.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> . . . you should get a kitty!




No thanks, but if I ever do get any pets it'll be a tankful of fish. Fish never beg.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> No thanks, but if I ever do get any pets it'll be a tankful of fish. Fish never beg.



Cats never beg.  To beg would be to admit to being somehow a lesser being.  Cats demand.

My work place has koi. . . one of them knocked the cover off the tank and leapt to its doom on the tiles below.  Kamikaze koi.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Cats never beg. To beg would be to admit to being somehow a lesser being. Cats demand.
> 
> My work place has koi. . . one of them knocked the cover off the tank and leapt to its doom on the tiles below. Kamikaze koi.



I'm chuckling to myself about that Koi 

*spin time*

Hmm urg  I'm not totally recovered from my Sunday morning hangover, and I've just realised why it was so bad, apparently we got in at about 6:00am


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Cats never beg.  To beg would be to admit to being somehow a lesser being.  Cats demand.
> 
> My work place has koi. . . one of them knocked the cover off the tank and leapt to its doom on the tiles below.  Kamikaze koi.




Cats do beg. Fruitsy *begs*. Incessant stroll by tailing while eorking on my meals and while eating. If she's not trying to give me so much live for me to give in to her, then she is staring at me while eating; thats how bas she is.

Its gotten to the point that if I'm making a slald (a task that usually takes 20--30 minutes to accomplish) I need to put her on the east side of the house and close the pocket door.

If I'm eating in my room, she'll get up on my bed and perch on my pillows and stare at me. If I'm watching tv in my room while eating she'll cirrcle around the bed twice and finally jump and stare me eye to eye. 

I literally have to yell at her to get out of my room to avoid this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I cannot believe I've missed nearly 76 pages of hiving.

Thats what I get for spending the weekend at Mandys'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Thats what I get for spending the weekend at Mandys'.




Damn though, girl had me going. Kept me up friggin' late last night; we didn't get to bed until 4 am; we were trying on clothes and modeling for each other.

Plus we finalized our love for each other in the way married couples are supposed to on their honeymoon. 

I always thought I'd wait till marriage, but *damn*, she had on this sexy number and I couldn't keep my hands off of her. She let me go all the way.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Damn though, girl had me going. Kept me up friggin' late last night; we didn't get to bed until 4 am; we were trying on clothes and modeling for each other.
> 
> Plus we finalized our love for each other in the way married couples are supposed to on their honeymoon.
> 
> I always thought I'd wait till marriage, but *damn*, she had on this sexy number and I couldn't keep my hands off of her. She let me go all the way.



 Seriously dude that makes up for the missing of some posts  

I bet your walking around with a grin fixed to your face now as well hey?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Seriously dude that makes up for the missing of some posts
> 
> I bet your walking around with a grin fixed to your face now as well hey?




Oh, aye. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this is the girl tha I am going to be spending the rest of my life with.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive! Have a fun evening - I'm off for what should be the penultimate session of Keep on the Shadowfell!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Goodnight Hive! Have a fun evening - I'm off for what should be the penultimate session of Keep on the Shadowfell!




Goodnight, Mathew. Have fun storming the Keep!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*RE: Catgirls*



love.christine said:


>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it'd been like half a year since I last visited that place, and all of a sudden it seems like the place is filled with EN Worlders...
> 
> Well, I'm mostly there only for the Ikariam Alliance .




Ikariam Alliance?! 

Whats this?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> the weekend at Mandys'.




Hopefully that weekend didn't involve a corpse and trying to trick everyone that it's a living person.  :Q


----------



## megamania

Slider Wade said:


> No thanks, but if I ever do get any pets it'll be a tankful of fish. Fish never beg.




Never beg?!? 

Have you ever had fish, tropical or otherwise?   They beg also.   Just they are restrained to their envirnment and don't follow you around from the dinner table to TV / computer area.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> I'm chuckling to myself about that Koi
> 
> *spin time*
> 
> Hmm urg  I'm not totally recovered from my Sunday morning hangover, and I've just realised why it was so bad, apparently we got in at about 6:00am




early night.... er day.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I cannot believe I've missed nearly 76 pages of hiving.
> 
> Thats what I get for spending the weekend at Mandys'.




I regularly miss 10-15 but yeah- the Hive was Alive!


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, the Hive has been terrible lately.  You guys and Gals all need to get off of each other.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Man, the Hive has been terrible lately.  You guys and Gals all need to get off of each other.




*Nibbles on Galeros*


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Damn though, girl had me going. Kept me up friggin' late last night; we didn't get to bed until 4 am; we were trying on clothes and modeling for each other.
> 
> Plus we finalized our love for each other in the way married couples are supposed to on their honeymoon.
> 
> I always thought I'd wait till marriage, but *damn*, she had on this sexy number and I couldn't keep my hands off of her. She let me go all the way.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


>


----------



## megamania

I plead the 5th (or is it the filth) and will not explain why I went from  to  beyond it my own random thought.


----------



## megamania

Anyhoo.... time for work.   Later folks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Damn though, girl had me going. Kept me up friggin' late last night; we didn't get to bed until 4 am; we were trying on clothes and modeling for each other.
> 
> Plus we finalized our love for each other in the way married couples are supposed to on their honeymoon.
> 
> I always thought I'd wait till marriage, but *damn*, she had on this sexy number and I couldn't keep my hands off of her. She let me go all the way.




Awe... Rev finally joined the other 99.9% of the US population and had premarital sex.



HIGH FIVE!​


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Damn though, girl had me going. Kept me up friggin' late last night; we didn't get to bed until 4 am; we were trying on clothes and modeling for each other.
> 
> Plus we finalized our love for each other in the way married couples are supposed to on their honeymoon.
> 
> I always thought I'd wait till marriage, but *damn*, she had on this sexy number and I couldn't keep my hands off of her. She let me go all the way.




Should you really be talking about this here?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Should you really be talking about this here?




Cause of gramma or the TMI nature of it all?


I think he's just bragging or saying it to get the evil hive women folk to stop flirting.

Or maybe it was because Goldmoon mentioned something about something being "big blue and round"...


----------



## Knightfall

Hiya Hivers.


----------



## CleverNickName

Wow.  There's a whole lot of naughty in here.











Proceed.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey, look what I found! 

KNIGHTFALL - Die Offizielle Homepage


----------



## Knightfall

This too...






Knightfall​


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> Wow.  There's a whole lot of naughty in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proceed.



We have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> We have no idea what you're talking about.



He wants us to sell admission, and donate the proceeds to ENWorld.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> He wants us to sell admission, and donate the proceeds to ENWorld.




We need a little more to show off. Seeing some blue moons and some killer zones would be a good start.


----------



## Knightfall

I decided to go back to my original, custom avatar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh... Knightfall I'm pretty sure that if you were into Comic Books you would have also posted this one...




​
Nightfall


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hey, look what I found!
> 
> KNIGHTFALL - Die Offizielle Homepage






Knightfall1972 said:


> This too...
> 
> Knightfall




Well, to me, your screenname has always reminded of this: Operation: Knightfall


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh... Knightfall I'm pretty sure that if you were into Comic Books you would have also posted this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Actually, I know all about that Batman story arc. In fact, that was part of my inspiration for my username. But so was this...

RPB


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well, to me, your screenname has always reminded of this: Operation: Knightfall



I didn't know about that... I guess that means I'm susceptible to the power of the Dark Side!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

A new Kulan thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-gallery-cartography-miniatures-painting/249005-world-kulan-art-thread.html


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> I didn't know about that... I guess that means I'm susceptible to the power of the Dark Side!




I think the name came from _Battlefront 2_'s mission. Which is my favourite mission of that game. There's just nothing like slaughtering those snobby Jedi. Only the Ewok Eradication of the original _Battlefront_ is more fun ...


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> FYI...
> 
> A new Kulan thread.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-gallery-cartography-miniatures-painting/249005-world-kulan-art-thread.html




Okay... WTF is that fluffy fairy-puppy? It's scaring the crap out of me ...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Girls are gone, the hive sleeps again. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Girls are gone, the hive sleeps again. Tsk Tsk.




Gives some of us a chance to catchup with work


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Okay... WTF is that fluffy fairy-puppy? It's scaring the crap out of me ...



It's a fairy dog called a Kerrn. It's stats are detailed in my 1st monster compilation, which you can find here.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> It's a fairy dog called a Kerrn. It's stats are detailed in my 1st monster compilation, which you can find here.




Well apparently I was correct in calling it a Fairy Puppy then . Regardless, I find it scary. There's just something wrong in it's cuteness and butterfly wings. It will no doubt turn into a tentacled Cthulhu worshipping seamonster when you're not looking, and eat your soul...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well apparently I was correct in calling it a Fairy Puppy then . Regardless, I find it scary. There's just something wrong in it's cuteness and butterfly wings. It will no doubt turn into a tentacled Cthulhu worshipping seamonster when you're not looking, and eat your soul...



Heh. Heh.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Heh. Heh.




See, I have taught myself to be vary of cute and/or harmless looking creatures... Well, mostly because as a GM I have a tendency to make them occasionally very nasty. My players know better than to talk to little girls playing outside villages for example


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well apparently I was correct in calling it a Fairy Puppy then . Regardless, I find it scary. There's just something wrong in it's cuteness and butterfly wings. It will no doubt turn into a tentacled Cthulhu worshipping seamonster when you're not looking, and eat your soul...




If only! 

It bites you, you become paralyzed and then it starts nibbling on, and the pain is amplified by the poison... But it makes a soft, purring noise, as if you pet a cat all the time, flapping gently with its butterfly wings... 

When you die, it eats your soul, turning you into one of these cute little spots on its butterfly wings - and everytime it flaps its wings, you feel the air breezing as if razors where cutting through your skin... Only when its eating and it wings are moving slowly the pain becomes endurable...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Okay... WTF is that fluffy fairy-puppy? It's scaring the crap out of me ...




That puppy needs a rainbow.  Going by the looks of those adventurers, they are all part of the same World of Warcraft (Alliance) Guild.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> If only!
> 
> *snip scary parts*









Your imagination gives me nightmares...

Now to use that in-game


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> If only!
> 
> It bites you, you become paralyzed and then it starts nibbling on, and the pain is amplified by the poison... But it makes a soft, purring noise, as if you pet a cat all the time, flapping gently with its butterfly wings...
> 
> When you die, it eats your soul, turning you into one of these cute little spots on its butterfly wings - and everytime it flaps its wings, you feel the air breezing as if razors where cutting through your skin... Only when its eating and it wings are moving slowly the pain becomes endurable...




  

You sir are chaotic evil, in the 4e sense of the phrase.









As a sidenote your approval ratings in the 



Spoiler



C4bal


 have rocketed


----------



## love.christine

Good morning hive!

How goes it in here?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> My players know better than to talk to little girls playing outside villages for example




Especially after the little girl asked them to come into her house for cookies and milk.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

love.christine said:


> Good morning hive!



Good morning!



> How goes it in here?




I spooked Blackrat and Phaezen.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> That puppy needs a rainbow.  Going by the looks of those adventurers, they are all part of the same World of Warcraft (Alliance) Guild.



The heraldric symbol denotes the primary order of knights that protects the Republic from the depredations of the main villains of the continent -- ogre mages. And not your typical garden variety ogre mages either.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *pic of a "suit"*




I don't get your reference...


----------



## love.christine

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I spooked Blackrat and Phaezen.




*Spook Central*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I don't get your reference...




Chris Hanson - To Catch a Predator.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Girls are gone, the hive sleeps again. Tsk Tsk.






Phaezen said:


> Gives some of us a chance to catchup with work






love.christine said:


> Good morning hive!
> 
> How goes it in here?




A girl has arrived so I suppose you guys have to stop working now.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Chris Hanson - To Catch a Predator.




Ah... M'kay... That's scary... And to express my opinion of that would break the no politics rule I expect...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> A girl has arrived so I suppose you guys have to stop working now.




Giggity.


----------



## Phaezen

love.christine said:


> *Spook Central*​




Who you gonna call?

Let it be noted, I was more impressed than spooked.  As one DM to another, that is something I would use 

I have traumatised several players inthe past, but it is all good.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I'm done for the night. Goodnight all!


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Giggity.




that was last night unless you're in the mood again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> *Spook Central*





http://farm1.static.flickr.com/130/417194013_1c7d985be7_o.jpg
Doheny Library at USC.... should also seem familiar...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> that was last night unless you're in the mood again.




I got release yestarday after getting home from work, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Let it be noted, I was more impressed than spooked.  As one DM to another, that is something I would use
> 
> I have traumatised several players inthe past, but it is all good.




Same thing. That was impressive idea for a disturbing encounter... I loved it


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I got release yestarday after getting home from work, but thanks for the offer.




Sadly I must have lost my touch. I didn't make an offer yet. Maybe I'm growing up.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Sadly I must have lost my touch. I didn't make an offer yet. Maybe I'm growing up.




No, no. You're getting better... You made an offer without even realising it yourself


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, no. You're getting better... You made an offer without even realising it yourself




Even I don't buy that poodoo.  At least she's single and straight. That's a move in the right direction for me.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> You made an offer without even realising it yourself




This.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> At least she's single and straight.




And thats the way, uh huh uh huh, I like it.


----------



## Ginnel

I brought my

http://gogamermadness.com/spotimage/Razer/Razer3G_BLUE.jpg

into work today I feel I may have the piss ripped out of me if anyone catches the blue glowyness I think I need to cover it up, the idea was that its a really comfortable mouse and the one I use at home so I might well think that work is less like work too  

Now I just need to gain xp and magic items when I finish inputting incidents into the database


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> And thats the way, uh huh uh huh, I like it.




Well we know you like being straight but you like being single also?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Well we know you like being straight but you like being single also?




I like do to date, but I let guys know that I'm not interested in a serious long-term relationship. A lot of them are fine with that.

Currently I'm dating three guys.


----------



## CleverNickName

That's it.  I'm too tired to lurk anymore.

'Night, Hive.  Turn out the lights when you leave.

EDIT: assuming anyone ever _really_ leaves the Hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I brought my
> 
> http://gogamermadness.com/spotimage/Razer/Razer3G_BLUE.jpg




I had one of those too. After 1½ month it just stopped working . Now my current mouse, which I've been using for about 4 years (I bought the blue as a replacement about a year ago, but since it broke, I just went back to the old one), is acting up too...


----------



## love.christine

love.christine said:


> Currently I'm dating three guys.




I'm not a hussy; I don't sleep with guys I date unless it is a serious meaningful relationship.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I like do to date, but I let guys know that I'm not interested in a serious long-term relationship. A lot of them are fine with that.
> 
> Currently I'm dating three guys.



No settling down for you, eh?

I guess we know how the release took place.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I brought my
> 
> http://gogamermadness.com/spotimage/Razer/Razer3G_BLUE.jpg
> 
> into work today I feel I may have the piss ripped out of me if anyone catches the blue glowyness I think I need to cover it up, the idea was that its a really comfortable mouse and the one I use at home so I might well think that work is less like work too
> 
> Now I just need to gain xp and magic items when I finish inputting incidents into the database









MMmmm...... yeahhh... ​


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> http://gogamermadness.com/spotimage/Razer/Razer3G_BLUE.jpg




Wow, that's pretty damn neat. Is the light replaceable?


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> That's it.  I'm too tired to lurk anymore.
> 
> 'Night, Hive.  Turn out the lights when you leave.
> 
> EDIT: assuming anyone ever _really_ leaves the Hive.



there is always someone here.



love.christine said:


> I'm not a hussy; I don't sleep with guys I date unless it is a serious meaningful relationship.




No one called you a hussy. I'm sure the folks here are too jealous to do that. some can't find 1 and you have 3.lol


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> No one called you a hussy. I'm sure the folks here are too jealous to do that. some can't find 1 and you have 3.lol




I know. I just felt the need to put that out there just in case people got the wrong idea.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Wow, that's pretty damn neat. Is the light replaceable?




I think it works with LED's so the mouse is propable to stop working otherwise before the lights break.

Or did you want to make it different color?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> I think it works with LED's so the mouse is propable to stop working otherwise before the lights break.
> 
> Or did you want to make it different color?




Actually since you said it stopped working, I was curious to know if that was rectifiable on the buyers end.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I know. I just felt the need to put that out there just in case people got the wrong idea.




People are going to get the wrong idea regardless of what disclaimer you put up. I've learned people make up their minds about others without all of the facts. We can try to change their minds or move on.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Actually since you said it stopped working, I was curious to know if that was rectifiable on the buyers end.




Don't know. The lights never stopped working. It just started connecting/disconnecting the link all the time 

To make the matter worse, I lost the receipt so I couldn't get a refund


----------



## Ginnel

In all honesty I'd prefer it if the light stopped working the blue is pleasant enough but not really nessecary  The mouse itself is really comfy the rubber for the buttons and its length fits to the palm nicely.

You can get green and red lights too  Theres no obvious way to open the mouse itself so changing the inside components might be a bit tricky


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> People are going to get the wrong idea regardless of what disclaimer you put up. I've learned people make up their minds about others without all of the facts. We can try to change their minds or move on.




Very true. My family brought me up to think otherwise though. It took me a long time to realize it wasn't the case.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Yarr!! I'm a Hobgoblin!  Rawr!*


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> You can get green and red lights too  Theres no obvious way to open the mouse itself so changing the inside components might be a bit tricky




Hmmm....well that seriously sucks. Thanks for the info, I'll pass on it then.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> *Yarr!! I'm a Hobgoblin!  Rawr!*




Indeed you are.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> In all honesty I'd prefer it if the light stopped working the blue is pleasant enough but not really nessecary  The mouse itself is really comfy the rubber for the buttons and its length fits to the palm nicely.
> 
> You can get green and red lights too  Theres no obvious way to open the mouse itself so changing the inside components might be a bit tricky




You could always paint over the clear plastic.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> In all honesty I'd prefer it if the light stopped working the blue is pleasant enough but not really nessecary



And if you're at the 'puter and it's dark, that light is actually so bright that it hurts the eyes 







> The mouse itself is really comfy the rubber for the buttons and its length fits to the palm nicely.



This I can confirm. The short time I had the mouse made me very sad when it broke. It really was extra comfy.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> You could always paint over the clear plastic.




Wouldn't that be invalidating the point of owning it though?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Very true. My family brought me up to think otherwise though. It took me a long time to realize it wasn't the case.




Brought you up to think? that dating more than one at a time was wrong? You had to get married? Not to judge people?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Brought you up to think? that dating more than one at a time was wrong? You had to get married? Not to judge people?




To think that what other people think about you is important to keep in consideration.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Yarr!! I'm a Hobgoblin!  Rawr!*




*Smacks Relique with a club*
Orc smash!


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Wouldn't that be invalidating the point of owning it though?




Not if you use a clear wash that is semitransparent.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *Yarr!! I'm a Hobgoblin!  Rawr!*




don't be so hard on yourself. We can't all be as good looking as Blackrat or Ginnel.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> And if you're at the 'puter and it's dark, that light is actually so bright that it hurts the eyes
> This I can confirm. The short time I had the mouse made me very sad when it broke. It really was extra comfy.



Ah but thats bad for your eyes  always computer with the lights on


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> don't be so hard on yourself. We can't all be as good looking as Blackrat or Ginnel.




I gave him xp; he gained a level.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Smacks Relique with a club*
> Orc smash!


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> To think that what other people think about you is important to keep in consideration.




thanks. I was a little unclear. 

Many, myself included, worry what others think and want others to like them. I've learned that not everyone is going to like me. Hurtful but I'll live with it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> don't be so hard on yourself. We can't all be as good looking as Blackrat or Ginnel.




Hey! I'm really not that good looking. I used to be, but I most certainly am not anymore


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> *Yarr!! I'm a Hobgoblin!  Rawr!*




Do you have a minion?

Morning, Hive! Had an excellent 4e game last night - the party vs a group of hobgoblins. Took two PC's to negative hp and slid the Barbarian into an open fire (that was fun), but they all survived. They've got two encounters left to go in the adventure, and no more chances to rest!


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> Ah but thats bad for your eyes  always computer with the lights on




Some games are better when played in the dark.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I gave him xp; he gained a level.




I see. Then I take back the statement where I said he looked like a hobgoblin.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> don't be so hard on yourself. We can't all be as good looking as Blackrat or Ginnel.






You are just jealous that you don't have a dapper looking top hat.


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> Some games are better when played in the dark.



Murder in the dark for example 

Boy if that wasn't just an innocent excuse to "accidentally" bump into each other 

and for other games I recommend that you at least have a lamp on


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hey! I'm really not that good looking. I used to be, but I most certainly am not anymore



I guess it's a matter of perception. 


love.christine said:


> Some games are better when played in the dark.



Tease.


Relique du Madde said:


> You are just jealous that you don't have a dapper looking top hat.




I don't have a dapper looking anything.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Do you have a minion?




Yeah. A chibi-cthulhu, an undead rabbit, and a skeletal cat.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Murder in the dark for example
> 
> Boy if that wasn't just an innocent excuse to "accidentally" bump into each other
> 
> and for other games I reccomend at least have a lamp on




If you're good then the dark is great. I think the lose of sight would enhance other senses.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Tease.




Computer games!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I guess it's a matter of perception.




Maybe if I got myself back to the shape I was in BEFORE the army .

Damn service, broke my health, broke my leg, broke my weight... 

And now I'm just too lazy to do anything about it


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Computer games!




That's what I mean. You're statement was too broad. I too like playing video games in the dark.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


>




HAHAHA!!  Tried to give you more xp, but it said I couldn't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I guess it's a matter of perception.




Human perception is often flawed or unreliable..


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah. A chibi-cthulhu, an undead rabbit, and a skeletal cat.




 Undead rabbit? Have you been watching Donnie Darko?


----------



## Goldmoon

Afternoon Hivers. Sorry for my abrupt departure yesterday, I had some pressing matters come up. How is everyone today? I, for one did not sleep well but It's a beautiful day nonetheless...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Maybe if I got myself back to the shape I was in BEFORE the army .
> 
> Damn service, broke my health, broke my leg, broke my weight...
> 
> And now I'm just too lazy to do anything about it




Sorry to hear that. I have a hard time being motivated enough to get off my butt also. It's easier to say you'll do it later.


----------



## love.christine

Goldmoon said:


> How is everyone today?




Minding the store.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Afternoon Hivers. Sorry for my abrupt departure yesterday, I had some pressing matters come up. How is everyone today? I, for one did not sleep well but It's a beautiful day nonetheless...




It's always a beautiful day in the hive.
I know you can't tell us what that matter was but I hope it wasn't too serious.


----------



## love.christine

love.christine said:


> Minding the store.




Also hiving and watching Iron Man.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Human perception is often flawed or unreliable..




That is true.


----------



## love.christine

Gonna get my lunch, be back in a bit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Undead rabbit? Have you been watching Donnie Darko?




Nope. Pet Cemetery.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Also hiving and watching Iron Man.




A mulitasker.

I was watching Clone Wars and eating lunch. I cooked a fish and rice dish that came out really well. Now both are done so now I'm just chatting with the lovely people of the hive.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I am supposed to be working, but I'm effectively sneaking out on a regular basis.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope. Pet Cemetery.




Eaurgh! Dreadful movie. Never again.


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I am supposed to be working, but I'm effectively sneaking out on a regular basis.




So. The next part of SH? When do we see it?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's always a beautiful day in the hive.
> I know you can't tell us what that matter was but I hope it wasn't too serious.




Actually it was not too serious, just a problem with my sleeping arrangements. I wasnt supposed to be bunking with the rest of the squad so I had to find a new place to sleep.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have a hard time being motivated enough to get off my butt also. It's easier to say you'll do it later.




Run faster or be shot is my motivation LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> A mulitasker.
> 
> I was watching Clone Wars and eating lunch. I cooked a fish and rice dish that came out really well. Now both are done so now I'm just chatting with the lovely people of the hive.



 I'm sitting in the back of a Pickup truck on a laptop eating an apple and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Run faster or be shot is my motivation LOL




Yes, but see, my military training consisted of "hide well and sow disorder". And I don't really have anyone shooting at me here... So that motivation doesn't work for me...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> A mulitasker.
> 
> I was watching Clone Wars and eating lunch. I cooked a fish and rice dish that came out really well. Now both are done so now I'm just chatting with the lovely people of the hive.




I had Progresso Chicken Noodle Soup and a Toasted Turkey Sandwich. Tasty!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Actually it was not too serious, just a problem with my sleeping arrangements. I wasnt supposed to be bunking with the rest of the squad so I had to find a new place to sleep.



Shame on you. Not in a war zone.


Goldmoon said:


> Run faster or be shot is my motivation LOL



My grandfather told me a story about his time in WWII. They thought the island didn't have any Japanese soldiers on it. They were wrong. He got shot in the butt running away. I later found out his story was a joke.


Goldmoon said:


> I'm sitting in the back of a Pickup truck on a laptop eating an apple and enjoying the sunshine.




I just got back from a walk. It's below freezing and windy out there. I cut the walk short


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but see, my military training consisted of "hide well and sow disorder". And I don't really have anyone shooting at me here... So that motivation doesn't work for me...



Hide well and sow discorder? Were you a rogue?


love.christine said:


> I had Progresso Chicken Noodle Soup and a Toasted Turkey Sandwich. Tasty!




Sounds good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sleep beckons.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but see, my military training consisted of "hide well and sow disorder". And I don't really have anyone shooting at me here... So that motivation doesn't work for me...




Hehe, military training. 

I wonder what the American turn is for "Tarnen, Täuschen, Verpissen"? 
"Camouflage, mislead, piss off"? 

Oh, and we all knew that the original concept of the German Military during the Cold War was "holding the fort until the real military comes".


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Shame on you. Not in a war zone.




What about in a Kill Zone?

Good morning hive!


----------



## love.christine

Kill Zone said:


> What about in a Kill Zone?
> 
> Good morning hive!




Good morning Kill. How goes it?


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> What about in a Kill Zone?
> 
> Good morning hive!




War zone. Not a Killer Zone.
Good morning, El Paso.


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> Good morning Kill. How goes it?




Going quite well thanks. I've got two hours to kill before getting ready to go to the 'office'.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Were you a rogue?




No. Batman.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Good morning, El Paso.
> [/COLOR]




Robin Williams? 

Love that movie, its one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Going quite well thanks. I've got two hours to kill before getting ready to go to the 'office'.



'office'?


Blackrat said:


> No. Batman.




Joker is more like it.


----------



## love.christine

Kill Zone said:


> Robin Williams?
> 
> Love that movie, its one of my guilty pleasures.




Not a guilty pleasure for me, but an outright fave. Also loved Jakob the Liar.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> 'office'?




It is more of a warehouse/tech development center for weapons research. I'm not allowed to say the company name, I'm under an NDA.

My duties are more along the clerk side of things.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Joker is more like it.




Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> Also loved Jakob the Liar.




Ah. That is a _good_ movie.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Joker is more like it.




I actually got to use part of my training in a LARP once. Played an assassin and spooked a guy sh**less as he didn't notice me standing a foot away from him until I tapped his shoulder .


----------



## Kill Zone

Blackrat said:


> I actually got to use part of my training in a LARP once. Played an assassin and spooked a guy sh**less as he didn't notice me standing a foot away from him until I tapped his shoulder .




 Classic.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Robin Williams?
> 
> Love that movie, its one of my guilty pleasures.






love.christine said:


> Not a guilty pleasure for me, but an outright fave. Also loved Jakob the Liar.




I liked both of them. I haven't seen them in awhile though.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> I liked both of them. I haven't seen them in awhile though.




I find I like Robin Williams more as an actor when he tackles the non-comedy roles.


----------



## love.christine

Kill Zone said:


> I find I like Robin Williams more as an actor when he tackles the non-comedy roles.




I like seeing him in both. I think my favorite comedy non-animated movie of his to be Mrs. Doubtfire, as for animated I have to say Aladdin.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> It is more of a warehouse/tech development center for weapons research. I'm not allowed to say the company name, I'm under an NDA.
> 
> My duties are more along the clerk side of things.



What is it with you people not being able to tell me about your cool jobs.


love.christine said:


> Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?



I have. Her name was Christine.


Blackrat said:


> I actually got to use part of my training in a LARP once. Played an assassin and spooked a guy sh**less as he didn't notice me standing a foot away from him until I tapped his shoulder .




And they call me a stalker.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> What is it with you people not being able to tell me about your cool jobs.




Sorry. Thats just the way some things are.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I have. Her name was Christine.




Awww.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I find I like Robin Williams more as an actor when he tackles the non-comedy roles.






love.christine said:


> I like seeing him in both. I think my favorite comedy non-animated movie of his to be Mrs. Doubtfire, as for animated I have to say Aladdin.




I agree that I like him in both. The more dramatic roles are still the best though.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?






Aeson said:


> I have. Her name was Christine.



Now that you mention it, so have I. Though this is in 4e manner, since untill that Succubi were demons... Oh, but her name wasn't Christine...



> And they call me a stalker.




Yes, well, I got government funding on my stalking training


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> What is it with you people not being able to tell me about your cool jobs.




Sorry my job isn't fun and exciting Aeson. 








Mmmm......Dido.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Sorry. Thats just the way some things are.



I know. I guess I'm jealous. I don't have a cool job to talk about or get to shoot at people.


love.christine said:


> Awww.




Is that a good Aww or a bad one?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, well, I got government funding on my stalking training



My training was privately funded.


love.christine said:


> Sorry my job isn't fun and exciting Aeson.





Mine isn't either.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Sorry my job isn't fun and exciting Aeson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm......Dido.




Neither is mine... It's just sitting infront of the 'puter and checking the cameras every few minutes...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Is that a good Aww or a bad one?




Good; swooning like.


----------



## Kill Zone

Blackrat said:


> Yes, well, I got government funding on my stalking training




Me too.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Neither is mine... It's just sitting infront of the 'puter and checking the cameras every few minutes...




All I have to fo is listen for a bell, otherwise I pretty much get paid to to do whatever I want when not attending to customers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> So. The next part of SH? When do we see it?




Lunchtime, dear boy, lunchtime! People keep coming into the office and demanding I do stuff!

Honestly, they're so unreasonably. You'd think they were my manager or something...


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> My training was privately funded.




American Gigolo?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I agree that I like him in both. The more dramatic roles are still the best though.




24 Hour Photo is a very scary film in it's way.

Woo! Our computer system just went down (the one we're testing). Official answer when we raise this: "Ah, OK. Take a break."


----------



## Kill Zone

Mathew_Freeman said:


> 24 Hour Photo is a very scary film in it's way.
> 
> Woo! Our computer system just went down (the one we're testing). Official answer when we raise this: "Ah, OK. Take a break."




Oh, hell yes! I almost forgot about that movie.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Good; swooning like.



Alll Riiight. giggity


Kill Zone said:


> Me too.



Yeah, yeah. you Army people and your training.


Kill Zone said:


> American Gigolo?



I was once called James Bond like with the ladies.


Mathew_Freeman said:


> 24 Hour Photo is a very scary film in it's way.
> 
> Woo! Our computer system just went down (the one we're testing). Official answer when we raise this: "Ah, OK. Take a break."




That's one I didn't care for. 
so you get a break. Sweet.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Yeah, yeah. you Army people and your training.




I guess that makes three that I'm aware of; Blackrat, Goldmoon & Kill Zone.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Alll Riiight. giggity




What, did you forget the other night that we shared a whirlwind romance, darlin'?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I guess that makes three that I'm aware of; Blackrat, Goldmoon & Kill Zone.




Technically Goldmoon is Air Force. Speaking of which, I guess she was called away again. I wish she's at least say good bye.


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> I guess that makes three that I'm aware of; Blackrat, Goldmoon & Kill Zone.




I've got 12 years of service to be proud of. Joined right out of high school.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> What, did you forget the other night that we shared a whirlwind romnce, darlin'?




I'll never forget.


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> What, did you forget the other night that we shared a whirlwind romance, darlin'?




HEY!! Mr. Cage is mine, all mine! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Technically Goldmoon is Air Force.




Yeah, and technically I'm Navy . Never set a foot on a ship during my time


----------



## love.christine

Kill Zone said:


> HEY!! Mr. Cage is mine, all mine! Mwahahaha!




SINCE WHEN?!


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, and technically I'm Navy . Never set a foot on a ship during my time




Time to update the dossier.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

love.christine said:


> I guess that makes three that I'm aware of; Blackrat, Goldmoon & Kill Zone.




I have to keep remembering that lots of American military personel play D&D. It's something that you never see in films or books - guess it doesn't match up with the macho portrayal of the military in films.

Personally, I'd love to see a Hollywood film with soldiers that game. Or possibly submariners, that might be even better.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> HEY!! Mr. Cage is mine, all mine! Mwahahaha!




Cat Fight!!!


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> SINCE WHEN?!




Ladies, if you're going to fight, at least have the decency to strip down and oil up first


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> SINCE WHEN?!




Since, hmm. Well was it the last hive Aeson, or the one before it? I'm havin' keepin' up dearie.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Yeah, yeah. you Army people and your training.




Also to point out: At least you had a choice in the matter. In Finland every man is obliged to military service by law.


----------



## Phaezen

Kill Zone said:


> HEY!! Mr. Cage is mine, all mine! Mwahahaha!






love.christine said:


> SINCE WHEN?!






Aeson said:


> Cat Fight!!!




Just give me a few moments to get the sold tickets sold.  Proceeds are for a good cause ladies and gentlement, please step this way.

Aeson, the mudpit ready?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Ladies, if you're going to fight, at least have the decency to strip down and oil up first




I don't think I stand a chance against ex-army. 

I'll back down, he's all yours Kill. 

Alas, our love couldn't last Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Since, hmm. Well was it the last hive Aeson, or the one before it? I'm havin' keepin' up dearie.



This one and the last.


Blackrat said:


> Also to point out: At least you had a choice in the matter. In Finland every man is obliged to military service by law.




We have a choice but they wouldn't take me. They had physical requirements I couldn't meet.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Ladies, if you're going to fight, at least have the decency to strip down and oil up first





I thought the stripping down was parrt of the fight?


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> I don't think I stand a chance against ex-army.
> 
> I'll back down, he's all yours Kill.
> 
> Alas, our love couldn't last Aeson.




MWAHAHAHA! I win by forfeit!


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I don't think I stand a chance against ex-army.
> 
> I'll back down, he's all yours Kill.
> 
> Alas, our love couldn't last Aeson.




Hold on a second. She's got a wife. at least you're single.


----------



## Kill Zone

Blackrat said:


> Also to point out: At least you had a choice in the matter. In Finland every man is obliged to military service by law.




What about men that relocate Finland permanent by moving there from another nation?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I thought the stripping down was parrt of the fight?



It is but I was quoting a movie.


Kill Zone said:


> MWAHAHAHA! I win by forfeit!




what will you do with your winnings?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> We have a choice but they wouldn't take me. They had physical requirements I couldn't meet.




And here they have quite strict requirements before they even consider letting you get away from it . You'd have to be almost crippled before you can snake away from the obligation...

But then again, we live next to a country that has not only invaded us once and tried twice in the past, but also outgun us 1000/1...


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> what will you do with your winnings?




My wife and I will lock you in a room and make you our slave! 

Obey your mistress!


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> My wife and I will lock you in a room and make you our slave!
> 
> Obey your mistress!




I could be up for that but I have to get rewarded for my efforts.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Hold on a second. She's got a wife. at least you're single.




Waitaminute, she married to a woman and she's claimed you? Oy.

*rolls up sleeves* Okay, missy, I'm gonna give you what for!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> And here they have quite strict requirements before they even consider letting you get away from it . You'd have to be almost crippled before you can snake away from the obligation...
> 
> But then again, we live next to a country that has not only invaded us once and tried twice in the past, but also outgun us 1000/1...




Sweden?


----------



## Blackrat

Kill Zone said:


> What about men that relocate Finland permanent by moving there from another nation?




If they get citizenship before they turn 30, then yes, they are also obliged. There are legal ways to circumvent the military obligation, but it usually either involves civil service, prison, or hiding from the law for 10+ years.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> I could be up for that but I have to get rewarded for my efforts.




We'll throw you a virgin once a week.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Waitaminute, she married to a woman and she's claimed you? Oy.
> 
> *rolls up sleeves* Okay, missy, I'm gonna give you what for!




She's back in the fight, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Also to point out: At least you had a choice in the matter. In Finland every man is obliged to military service by law.




Oddly enough that was true in South Africa until about 3 months before I finished school.  Dodged that bullet in a manner of speaking.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> We'll throw you a virgin once a week.




Tempting. No girl on girl on guy action?


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> Waitaminute, she married to a woman and she's claimed you? Oy.
> 
> *rolls up sleeves* Okay, missy, I'm gonna give you what for!




*cue fight scene*

*limps away with bite marks, black and blue bruises and a and a broken leg*

Alas, I stood no chance against the strumpet Christine.

He's all yours girl.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Tempting. No girl on girl on guy action?




Sorry, I lost the fight.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Sorry, I lost the fight.




Me thinks you may have thrown the fight.


----------



## love.christine

Kill Zone said:


> Sorry, I lost the fight.




DAMN STRAIGHT! 

The boy is mine!


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> DAMN STRAIGHT!
> 
> The boy is mine!




what would you do with your winnings?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> what would you do with your winnings?




Love you forever, babe.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Me thinks you may have thrown the fight.




No, she was just physically superior.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Love you forever, babe.




Sounds better than being a slave but you're not into long term. What would your other boyfriends think?


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> No, she was just physically superior.




But you're an Amazon with Army training.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Sounds better than being a slave but you're not into long term. What would your other boyfriends think?




Well, they're not even aware of each other. 

As for you, you'll be my EnWorld 'boyfriend'. Hows that work for you?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*boggles at speed of Hive*


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> But you're an Amazon with Army training.




I'm also out of shape. I may look good, but my endurance isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Kill Zone

Mathew_Freeman said:


> *boggles at speed of Hive*




 Whats so boggling about it? I thought this was the norm.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Well, they're not even aware of each other.
> 
> As for you, you'll be my EnWorld 'boyfriend'. Hows that work for you?




Keeping them in the dark works until they find out. Be careful. 

I don't know about the ENWorld boyfriend thing. I've had enough internet girlfriends. I'd like something real with someone.


----------



## love.christine

Kill Zone said:


> Whats so boggling about it? I thought this was the norm.




Not really, no. Wimmen make hive go fast.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Keeping them in the dark works until they find out. Be careful.
> 
> I don't know about the ENWorld boyfriend thing. I've had enough internet girlfriends. I'd like something real with someone.




drop me an email.


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> *boggles at speed of Hive*



That's the power of a horny guy and women for ya.


Kill Zone said:


> I'm also out of shape. I may look good, but my endurance isn't what it used to be.



How good?


Kill Zone said:


> Whats so boggling about it? I thought this was the norm.






love.christine said:


> Not really, no. Wimmen make hive go fast.




What she said.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> drop me an email.


----------



## Kill Zone

love.christine said:


> Not really, no. Wimmen make hive go fast.




ROFL!!!! Oh my god, thats to frickin' funny!


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Not really, no. Wimmen make hive go fast.




I think this is worth a repeat :


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> How good?




Well the wife compares me to Aphrodite; says I look just as good.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> ROFL!!!! Oh my god, thats to frickin' funny!




It's true though. Once the women go away things slow to a crawl. Some times there is a flurry of activity with just the men but not as much when there are women around.lol


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


>




What I mean is, I'd be willing to write you and maybe eventually or paths will cross.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Well the wife compares me to Aphrodite; says I look just as good.




Aren't they supposed to say that?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> What I mean is, I'd be willing to write you and maybe eventually or paths will cross.




I know what you mean. I plan to send you an email. I'm just playing around.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Aren't they supposed to say that?




I don't think the pics of me that are stored on the comp are 'grandma friendly'.


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> *boggles at speed of Hive*






Kill Zone said:


> Whats so boggling about it? I thought this was the norm.




It does burst from time to time doesn't it.

On a not entirely related note, any of you fast and furious typers inerested in doing some data capturing.  Unfortunately I can only pay in Pizza and Sushi and you will have to find your own way down here.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I know what you mean. I plan to send you an email. I'm just playing around.




Cool, I'll check it when I get home or before I head to work tomorrow evening.


----------



## Kill Zone

Phaezen said:


> It does burst from time to time doesn't it.
> 
> On a not entirely related note, any of you fast and furious typers inerested in doing some data capturing.  Unfortunately I can only pay in Pizza and Sushi and you will have to find your own way down here.




Thats pretty much what I do for one-third of the day while at the office.


----------



## love.christine

Phaezen said:


> On a not entirely related note, any of you fast and furious typers inerested in doing some data capturing.  Unfortunately I can only pay in Pizza and Sushi and you will have to find your own way down here.




Sorry; I have no experience with data entry.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I don't think the pics of me that are stored on the comp are 'grandma friendly'.



You could always email them.


love.christine said:


> Cool, I'll check it when I get home or before I head to work tomorrow evening.




Are you leaving now?


----------



## Blackrat

I feel a need for poetry...

It was many and many a year ago,
    In a kingdom by the sea,
That a maiden there lived whom you may know
    By the name of Annabel Lee;
And this maiden she lived with no other thought
    Than to love and be loved by me.


----------



## Phaezen

Kill Zone said:


> Thats pretty much what I do for one-third of the day while at the office.




It's what I am doing at the moment.  It is not my job.  And I am hating it .

Unfortunately, the lady who was doing the datacapturing noticed that indeed datacapturing was not in her job description and is refusing to do it.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Are you leaving now?




In about 30-45 minutes. I only check my email once ever day or every other day. I do look forward to getting your email though.


----------



## Kill Zone

Well, I'm gonna get going. The wife is up and I'd like to spend time with her before getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow... Poe wrote about R'lyeh too:

Lo! Death has reared himself a throne
In a strange city lying alone
Far down within the dim West,
Where the good and the bad and the worst and the best
Have gone to their eternal rest.
There shrines and palaces and towers
(Time-eaten towers that tremble not!)
Resemble nothing that is ours.
Around, by lifting winds forgot,
Resignedly beneath the sky
The melancholy waters lie.

No rays from the holy heaven come down
On the long night-time of that town;
But light from out the lurid sea
Streams up the turrets silently-
Gleams up the pinnacles far and free-
Up domes- up spires- up kingly halls-
Up fanes- up Babylon-like walls-
Up shadowy long-forgotten bowers
Of sculptured ivy and stone flowers-
Up many and many a marvellous shrine
Whose wreathed friezes intertwine
The viol, the violet, and the vine.
Resignedly beneath the sky
The melancholy waters lie.
So blend the turrets and shadows there
That all seem pendulous in air,
While from a proud tower in the town
Death looks gigantically down.

There open fanes and gaping graves
Yawn level with the luminous waves;
But not the riches there that lie
In each idol's diamond eye-
Not the gaily-jewelled dead
Tempt the waters from their bed;
For no ripples curl, alas!
Along that wilderness of glass-
No swellings tell that winds may be
Upon some far-off happier sea-
No heavings hint that winds have been
On seas less hideously serene.

But lo, a stir is in the air!
The wave- there is a movement there!
As if the towers had thrust aside,
In slightly sinking, the dull tide-
As if their tops had feebly given
A void within the filmy Heaven.
The waves have now a redder glow-
The hours are breathing faint and low-
And when, amid no earthly moans,
Down, down that town shall settle hence,
Hell, rising from a thousand thrones,
Shall do it reverence.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> In about 30-45 minutes. I only check my email once ever day or every other day. I do look forward to getting your email though.




Well you may have something to check on.

I check several times a day. Email is the prefered way my gaming group communicates between games. I check my work email all the time. I even wake up in the middle of the day to check it on my cell phone.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> I feel a need for poetry...
> 
> It was many and many a year ago,
> In a kingdom by the sea,
> That a maiden there lived whom you may know
> By the name of Annabel Lee;
> And this maiden she lived with no other thought
> Than to love and be loved by me.




Sounds like it was taken from 'Puff the Magic Dragon'.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Well, I'm gonna get going. The wife is up and I'd like to spend time with her before getting ready to go to work.




Have fun.


----------



## Phaezen

love.christine said:


> Sorry; I have no experience with data entry.





Not all that difficult really.  Take what is on the piece of paper and put it onto the computer.  Depending on the data (supplier invoices in this case) it can be mind numbingly dull.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Sounds like it was taken from 'Puff the Magic Dragon'.




Girl, it was part of Poe's _Annabel Lee_ ...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Not all that difficult really.  Take what is on the piece of paper and put it onto the computer.  Depending on the data (supplier invoices in this case) it can be mind numbingly dull.




But we would have to go to South Africa. I'm afraid it would take more than pizza and sushi. You'd have to promise women that look like Charlize Theron.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Girl, it was part of Poe's _Annabel Lee_ ...




Oh, my bad.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> But we would have to go to South Africa. I'm afraid it would take more than pizza and sushi. You'd have to promise women that look like Charlize Theron.




CHarlize?  That Dog?  The only reason she went to the US was because she is is so ugly


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Also to point out: At least you had a choice in the matter. In Finland every man is obliged to military service by law.




10 months at my time in Germany. You can deny service but have to do some kind of civil service (for example, care for the elderly or disabled, or working as paramedic). Well, I was a "civil service resistor" and did my 10 months in the Luftwaffe (Ground Combat Support - defending the air base, theoretically). It was an interesting time because of the type of people you get to know... Some of them, as arrogant as this is to say, the lowest of the lowest in intellect and independent thought. Oh, and I learned how to use a gun, which is fun (as long as you shooting targets, not people, and they don't shoot back). But overall it was a waste of time and I could have used it more productively.


----------



## Phaezen

love.christine said:


> Sounds like it was taken from 'Puff the Magic Dragon'.






Blackrat said:


> Girl, it was part of Poe's _Annabel Lee_ ...





Does scan quite nicely though....


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> CHarlize?  That Dog?  The only reason she went to the US was because she is is so ugly




Now you're talking.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson, I messed up with my email address. Sorry.


----------



## Aeson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAsraTQxmMg]YouTube - IRISH ROVERS - THE DRUNK SCOTTSMAN !![/ame]


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Aeson, I messed up with my email address. Sorry.




Someone else got my email then.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Someone else got my email then.




Hmm, maybe not.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> YouTube - IRISH ROVERS - THE DRUNK SCOTTSMAN !!




 Thats pretty funny.


----------



## Phaezen

Off to hunt down some lunch. I expect 3 or 4 more pages at the minimum before I get back.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Hmm, maybe not.



Maybe


love.christine said:


> Thats pretty funny.



A local DJ plays it every Friday morning.


Phaezen said:


> Off to hunt down some lunch. I expect 3 or 4 more pages at the minimum before I get back.




The wimmen are leaving. I don't see that happening.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> A local DJ plays it every Friday morning.




Something to look forward to.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Something to look forward to.




Yeah but you have to be in Atlanta to hear it.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Yeah but you have to be in Atlanta to hear it.




The station doesn't stream over the 'net?


----------



## Aeson

I forgot. His show is syndicated to smaller markets.
Moby in the Morning


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I forgot. His show is syndicated to smaller markets.
> Moby in the Morning




Very neat. I'll add it to my streaming radio stations favorites.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Very neat. I'll add it to my streaming radio stations favorites.




You like country? I like a lot of different music. I don't listen to country as much as I used to.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> You like country? I like a lot of different music. I don't listen to country as much as I used to.




I can tolerate country. I like jazz mostly.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You like country? I like a lot of different music. I don't listen to country as much as I used to.




Hell yeah! Dolly Parton is one of my all-time faves 

And not only because of the rack....


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I can tolerate country. I like jazz mostly.



Good enough for me.


Blackrat said:


> Hell yeah! Dolly Parton is one of my all-time faves
> 
> And not only because of the rack....




She's really good.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Good enough for me.
> 
> 
> She's really good.




Yes she is. And as I have no doubt said before, Jolene is the best song ever. Were I not at work, I'd post a video of it, but alas, I can't connect to youtube


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Hell yeah! Dolly Parton is one of my all-time faves




Dolly is one of my faves too. I really liked her in 9 to 5.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes she is. And as I have no doubt said before, Jolene is the best song ever. Were I not at work, I'd post a video of it, but alas, I can't connect to youtube



All you have to do is ask.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiO3SIOOc_4]YouTube - Dolly Parton - Jolene[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

You put your email in your signature. I don't feel so special anymore.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> All you have to do is ask.




Yes, but you see, even those embedded videos don't show for me at work, so I can't enjoy her voice untill I get home...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> You put your email in your signature. I don't feel so special anymore.




I plan on getting my campaign setting posted up. If people want to email me about, I put it there for ease of finding it.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but you see, even those embedded videos don't show for me at work, so I can't enjoy her voice untill I get home...




Well, that seriously stinks.

And its time for me to go. Need to stock and do inventory.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but you see, even those embedded videos don't show for me at work, so I can't enjoy her voice untill I get home...



True but others get to experience the song and share your love of her.


love.christine said:


> I plan on getting my campaign setting posted up. If people want to email me about, I put it there for ease of finding it.




I see. If that's the case then I'm ok with it.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> And its time for me to go. Need to stock and do inventory.




Have a good one.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yes she is. And as I have no doubt said before, Jolene is the best song ever. Were I not at work, I'd post a video of it, but alas, I can't connect to youtube




There are some great cover versions of that song, too.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! You updated the SH! Now the other one too...


----------



## Ginnel

Kill Zone said:


> Thats pretty much what I do for one-third of the day while at the office.



Yup me too, except its like the whole of the day for me at the moment


----------



## Phaezen

Returns from lunch after having triumphantly hunted down a fruit salad.

Hmm gets dusty in here quickly


----------



## Ginnel

Another vote for Jolene being one of the best songs ever  
Got it on my ipod so I can listen to it on my way home from work 

Oh I also got taken out for Yaki Udon at Wagamamas just, I know its bad for me but would have been rude not to


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yea! You updated the SH! Now the other one too...




Glad you approve!

It's not actually me writing the other one, so I have to wait to receive updates before I can post them. I still have more to write of the Swordlands game (concerning what happened after the fight with Requiem), and I should get those done over the course of the week.


----------



## Blackrat

Well. The Dinner-hunt is on... See you all later. Propably tomorrow that is


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

love.christine said:


> I plan on getting my campaign setting posted up. If people want to email me about, I put it there for ease of finding it.




Publically posting your e-mail adress is usually an invitation for e-mail spam.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well. The Dinner-hunt is on... See you all later. Propably tomorrow that is




Happy hunting


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Today I brought cake with me to work, home-made cake that we made during the weekend. I've had some before and it's really nice.

Then, when I get into work, I discover that someone has brought in cake for everyone as it's their birthday, so I have some cake. And a muffin.

So now I can't eat my own cake (because I am full, in terms of stomach capacity, but also in terms of sugar). Woe is me.


----------



## Ginnel

Sugar capacity? as in running around the office like a hyperactive kid or as in diabetic?

The bananas I brought the other week look like they've camoflaged themselves as leopards


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Today I brought cake with me to work, home-made cake that we made during the weekend. I've had some before and it's really nice.
> 
> Then, when I get into work, I discover that someone has brought in cake for everyone as it's their birthday, so I have some cake. And a muffin.
> 
> So now I can't eat my own cake (because I am full, in terms of stomach capacity, but also in terms of sugar). Woe is me.





So now you have cake for tomorrow.  Where is the problem?

PS Teh caek is a lie


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> The bananas I brought the other week look like they've camoflaged themselves as leopards





Attack of the Killer Bananas, film at 11


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Sugar capacity? as in running around the office like a hyperactive kid or as in diabetic?
> 
> The bananas I brought the other week look like they've camoflaged themselves as leopards




I'm more concerned about the diabetic implications, frankly. There's a history of it in my family, and I don't get enough exercise.

I actually haven't eaten the muffin yet. It's sat there on my desk...taunting me.


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm more concerned about the diabetic implications, frankly. There's a history of it in my family, and I don't get enough exercise.
> 
> I actually haven't eaten the muffin yet. It's sat there on my desk...taunting me.




Speaking of which I am off to grab some of my exercise for the week.  See you tomorrow hive.

PS TO the yanks, congrats on getting a president who can speak coherent English.


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm more concerned about the diabetic implications, frankly. There's a history of it in my family, and I don't get enough exercise.
> 
> I actually haven't eaten the muffin yet. It's sat there on my desk...taunting me.




What is it saying? Is it calling you names? Do we need to send Blackrat over to have a stern talking to this muffin?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> PS TO the yanks, congrats on getting a president who can speak coherent English.




Clinton is president again? SAWEET!!


----------



## Aeson

I have to work 2am to 10am this week starting tonight. I have to stay up to alter my schedule. When I fill in for the 5am to 1pm guy I have to alter my schedule more than the other 3. they only have to come in 2 hours earlier or later. I often have to go 4 hours later.


----------



## Ginnel

I think I may well watch Obama's speech it's on in a hours time (no idea whether that's just over here or what) depends if I fall asleep first or not 

But first work ending time in 19minutes now


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Well, my day at work finishes in 15 minutes - and it's the last day at this location!

Internet use is much more tightly monitored at the other location, so I'll probably be online less in the next few weeks. Have fun, Hive, and see you around.

"Tallarn, signing out..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Sugar capacity? as in running around the office like a hyperactive kid or as in diabetic?




I totally need some of that.  Sitting at the office atm threatening to fall asleep while working.  I don't just mean me leaning back, relaxing and closing my eyes, but like *type, work, work, type* BAM! *sleep*


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I totally need some of that.  Sitting at the office atm threatening to fall asleep while working.  I don't just mean me leaning back, relaxing and closing my eyes, but like *type, work, work, type* BAM! *sleep*




Wake Up Doggie!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, that must have helped.  I do feel a little wider awake.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Each year I become more and more disappointed by the "terrorists."  I mean seriously.. I'm more terrorized by the stupidity I see the TV or hear on the Radio then I am of them blowing me up.  Today proved to me that foreign based terrorism is now irrelevant in the US (since we gave them several huge targets all within the span of 5 days).  But then again, it's probably easier to burn effigies then it is to do a terrorist attack on the US now (people should thank Bush for that).  Hopefully the government doesn't relax it's guard now that we have to cut every Bush program to pay off for everything Obama wants to do.

I'm waiting for everyone in the US to wake up from their Obama induced party and realize that this is only the "calm" before the next storm of bankruptcies and layoffs begin.  Seriously, there is a reason why he has to say times are getting tougher... It's because he knows that all the stupids don't realize that they should be saving up money instead of spending their cash at the Obama parties and acting like it's about to rain money from heaven.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, that must have helped.  I do feel a little wider awake.




And if you need more then we'll go over to the War Room and kick you in the shin.

allo.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Each year I become more and more disappointed by the "terrorists."  I mean seriously.. I'm more terrorized by the stupidity I see the TV or hear on the Radio then I am of them blowing me up.  Today proved to me that foreign based terrorism is now irrelevant in the US.




WARNING= this may sound political= WARNING

Doing what was done to the towers was tragic but it would be more significant to me if they dropped a plane on the 50 yard line of the Superbowl.  LOTS of tv coverage, 10000's of lives oh the humanity....


----------



## megamania

...and who needs terrorists anyhow.  We are destroying ourselves already.  Hate, Greed and general bad attitudes to to our selves, neighbors and government.

With that-   I will stop with this subject.


----------



## megamania

LOOK!

Its a plane!

Its a bird!

No. Its....... where is everyone?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> WARNING= this may sound political= WARNING
> 
> Doing what was done to the towers was tragic but it would be more significant to me if they dropped a plane on the 50 yard line of the Superbowl.  LOTS of tv coverage, 10000's of lives oh the humanity....




Same here.  I heard that the police presence was escalated at all those Washington events because of threats, and I was thinking, do we really need to know that?  It was the inauguration week and there were celebrities, many of the the richest people in America, and the president there.  Do we really need to know that security was beefed because of "threats?" Shouldn't it have been beefed up anyways? That's such a non-story yet the media always reports it because they want people to needlessly worry.  The only way those "threats" should have been a story is if some psycho pulled a gun and fired into the crowd before being taken down by snipers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> look!
> 
> Its a plane!
> 
> Its a bird!
> 
> No. Its.......




A UFO run!!!


----------



## megamania

A UFO in Washington!


oh wait.... that already happened but was discredited.


Wish they would try parking on the lawn now-   no way to hide it nowadays with all of the phone/camera/tech thingimagiggers that I wouldn't want to buy or own.




although an Ipod is becoming more and more desirable to me.   I am tired of lugging around a radio and 60 CDs to work with me everyday when this lil' thing the size of a calculator could contain all 600 CDs I own....


----------



## megamania

I was almost expecting trouble today in Washington.   Bad Andy.  I feel almost disappointed in the fact nothing happened out of the ordinary.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I was almost expecting trouble today in Washington.   Bad Andy.  I feel almost disappointed in the fact nothing happened out of the ordinary.




I'm waiting to see how many of the people who skipped town and headed to washington return home to a pink slip.


----------



## megamania

and speaking of disappointments.... time for work.



Sorry I'm not poping in much at night.  I'm trying to quit caffine and lower my calorie intake which is leaving me very tired by time I get home from the two jobs.   But the weight and high blood sugar must go.   sigh.....


til the next time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> although an Ipod is becoming more and more desirable to me.   I am tired of lugging around a radio and 60 CDs to work with me everyday when this lil' thing the size of a calculator could contain all 600 CDs I own....





Just hope it doesn't die like my iPod did.  After one year (shortly after the warentee ran out) it crashed while I was uploading music and promptly decided to become corrupted.  Or hope it doesn't fry itself out like my nieces iPod.  Her iPod died when she accidentally dropped it into a fountain.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> til the next time.




Later.


----------



## Aeson

It really does die with no women around.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.  Everyone was having Obama inaugural parties today.


You know...  this afternoon I realized what the true measure of change is in the US.  Unfortunately, I can't mention the golden "rule" because to do so would be offensive to multiple groups and would break several gramma rules.  Suffice to say, when I mentioned it to my GF she thought I was twisted and messed up.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  Everyone was having Obama parties today.




I wish I could have gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I wish I could have gone.




I can't.  Also, I think that taking the day off just cause of that would be highly irresponsible and would send the wrong message.  After all, you can't be a' proud courageous hard working person who values honesty loyalty, civic duty and responsibility' if you call in sick and say you have a stomach flu just so you can watch the inauguration.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, cheers on the new President you colonials . Hope he does a good job on his term.

(I don't think that infringes with the politics rule yet?)


----------



## Blackrat

Where is everyone? Get some wimmen in here so somebody gets out to talk with me!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Where is everyone? Get some wimmen in here so somebody gets out to talk with me!




I'm hewre..  I was filming text footage in the other room...


----------



## Blackrat

I love that smiley... It's so sad I have to go to CM to find cool smileys


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hear you.  Enworld needs cool smilies.. They should at leats install the gramma friendly ones here.


----------



## Blackrat

I feel like ranting... But I don't know if it would be appropriate so I'll just pile it up inside me and develop issues...

I think I need to call my sis. She's always there for me when I need to vent out my frustration.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's the target of your ire?  Today my target is mainly the idiots in America's society.


----------



## Blackrat

Women...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The one a month hormonal arguments? Or the general female cattiness / female drama?


----------



## Blackrat

Meh. Generally the impossibility of understanding women.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good morning Hive!


----------



## Aeson

So you're going to vent about not understanding women to a woman?lol


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Women...




have arrived.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Meh. Generally the impossibility of understanding women.




I like to think Im pretty uncomplicated...


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> So you're going to vent about not understanding women to a woman?lol




My brother has a lot of issues when it comes to understanding the feamle pyshe. I always try to give him good advice.


----------



## love.christine

Goldmoon said:


> I like to think Im pretty uncomplicated...




I know for a fact that I'm uncomplicated.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> So you're going to vent about not understanding women to a woman?lol




Well, yes. But she's my sis, and also waves the flag for the other team, so she understands my problem .


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Good morning Hive!



Morning.


love.christine said:


> have arrived.



So you have.


Goldmoon said:


> I like to think Im pretty uncomplicated...



I'm still trying to figure you out.lol


love.christine said:


> My brother has a lot of issues when it comes to understanding the feamle pyshe. I always try to give him good advice.




always go to the source or the next best thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ah... that sort of rant.. ::laughs::    I don't envy your situation...   My gf is convinced everytime I say I'm doing something for my game, it means I'm playing world of warcraft then she gets difficult to deal with.  The funny thing is, besides for taking over my little brother's character several times during the last month I haven't played wow in over two years.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I know for a fact that I'm uncomplicated.



by who's standards.


Blackrat said:


> Well, yes. But she's my sis, and also waves the flag for the other team, so she understands my problem .




There seems to be a lot of that going around. I knew it. I'm turning them all into lesbians.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah... that sort of rant.. ::laughs::    I don't envy your situation...   My gf is convinced everytime I say I'm doing something for my game, it means I'm playing world of warcraft then she gets difficult to deal with.  The funny thing is, besides for taking over my little brother's character several times during the last month I haven't played wow in over two years.




I' played it for three months. Found it uninspirirng. I swear that I could feel my brain cells dying the more I played it.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> by who's standards.



Mens'. I'm very easy to please.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> So you're going to vent about not understanding women to a woman?lol




Well, I'm not typical by any stretch of the imagination....


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I knew it. I'm turning them all into lesbians.




And I've always thought it's me doing that... Quite a lot of my friends are gay... Or then it just might be that I have such an open mind that I don't really care about that sort of stuff, which results in me not shunning them like most people do, and in turn them not shunning me back...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> There seems to be a lot of that going around. I knew it. I'm turning them all into lesbians.




In the words ofr Tom Lykis it's because the general p--sification of men that results from there being a generation of boys raised by single moms.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or it could be because of the same chemicals and radio waves that are slowly destroying the human genome and is speeding up genetic decay.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I' played it for three months. Found it uninspirirng. I swear that I could feel my brain cells dying the more I played it.






love.christine said:


> Mens'. I'm very easy to please.



Really? I'm quick to please.


Goldmoon said:


> Well, I'm not typical by any stretch of the imagination....



No you are not. That's why we like you.


Blackrat said:


> And I've always thought it's me doing that... Quite a lot of my friends are gay... Or then it just might be that I have such an open mind that I don't really care about that sort of stuff, which results in me not shunning them like most people do, and in turn them not shunning me back...



being open minded is always good for being part of a group. You accept them so they accept you. 


Relique du Madde said:


> In the words ofr Tom Lykis it's because the general p--sification of men that results from there being a generation of boys raised by single moms.




Tom Lykis is a big poopyhead.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> In the words ofr Tom Lykis it's because the general p--sification of men that results from there being a generation of boys raised by single moms.



I believe in the sanctity of family. Unless one spouse is physically abusive of the other, I don't think they should get a divorce. If there are kids involved, and the family is having problems, then the parents need to ride it out until the little birdies flew the coop.


----------



## Aeson

Careful. We're crossing some lines here.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Really? I'm quick to please.




Naughty boy.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Careful. We're crossing some lines here.




 What lines? It's not like I'm talking political stuff.
I'm very opinionated when it comes to political stuff.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Naughty boy.




Yes I am. Too bad I don't have anyone to be naughty with.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> I believe in the sanctity of family. Unless one spouse is physically abusive of the other, I don't think they should get a divorce. If there are kids involved, and the family is having problems, then the parents need to ride it out until the little birdies flew the coop.




Same here.  I personally would only marry if I intend on having kids or if I had a kid and I plan on sticking it out because of how backwards and one sided divorce laws are.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> What lines? It's not like I'm talking political stuff.
> I'm very opinionated when it comes to political stuff.




It could be seen as political or religious discussion. We get away with a lot here but we do need to have some restraint.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Yes I am. Too bad I don't have anyone to be naughty with.




It's called going for one night stands on Valentines day and trolling for lonely girls.


----------



## love.christine

love.christine said:


> I'm very opinionated when it comes to political stuff.




Like this is how I feel about Obama being in office

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIqLsGT2wbQ]YouTube - Jimmy Cliff - I can see clearly now[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's called going for one night stands on Valentines day and trolling for lonely girls.



Lonely girls stay home that night and watch Sleepless in Seattle and eat ice cream.


love.christine said:


> Like this is how I feel about Obama being in office
> 
> YouTube - Jimmy Cliff - I can see clearly now




too bad I can't hear it at work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It could be seen as political or religious discussion. We get away with a lot here but we do need to have some restraint.




Marriage is neither political or religious.  It's an institution that was created for the distribution of wealth and to establish the legitimacy of one's heir.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Lonely girls stay home that night and watch Sleepless in Seattle and eat ice cream.




I did that a lot in the late 90s. I decided to stop feeling sorry  myself at somepoint and gave myself a makeover, lose half the geek look and try my best to be pretty and lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Like this is how I feel about Obama being in office




I'm waiting till everyone realizes that he is just another lawyer turned politician.  I for one believe he like all presidents are figure heads that are only in power because it helps create religous drama (since politics is the religion of the united states).  And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Marriage is neither political or religious.  It's an institution that was created for the distribution of wealth and to establish the legitimacy of one's heir.




I know some that would disagree with you. That's why I say it could be crossing a line. Making statements like those made so far could open things up to a debate which in turn becomes religious or political. that is what they try to avoid. I'm just trying to keep the mods out. Go for it if you want to.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm waiting till everyone realizes that he is just another lawyer turned politician.  I for one believe he like all presidents are figure heads that are only in power because it helps create religous drama (since politics is the religion of the united states).  And that's all I have to say about that.




WOW. I thought I was anti-democrat, anti-republican for a long time, but that takes the cake and tosses it out the window.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I did that a lot in the late 90s. I decided to stop feeling sorry  myself at somepoint and gave myself a makeover, lose half the geek look and try my best to be pretty and lost a lot of weight.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


>




See my avatar. Thats an accurate a representation of me I could find. I really don't feel comfortable with showing pics of myself online.


----------



## Aeson

Christine did you get my email? Just curious.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Christine did you get my email? Just curious.




Yeah, I definitely got it. I'll get to responding to it later. Promise.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> See my avatar. Thats an accurate a representation of me I could find. I really don't feel comfortable with showing pics of myself online.




That's a shame. The avatar looks cute though.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Yeah, I definitely got it. I'll get to responding to it later. Promise.




Good.  I wanted to make sure it made it. The first one wasn't returned which means someone is wondering why I sent them an email.


----------



## Aeson

One of my co-workers has been asleep and snoring for the last 30-45 minutes.


----------



## love.christine

Hmm, I hope my opinions haven't chased off Blackrat, Goldmoon and Relique.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm waiting for my nose to stop bleeding so i can get the train to work, cut myself on the side of my nostril while shaving, grrrrr.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> One of my co-workers has been asleep and snoring for the last 30-45 minutes.




Oh my god. Thats terrible.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.  I'm multi tasking and doing video editing.


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> I'm waiting for my nose to stop bleeding so i can get the train to work, cut myself on the side of my nostril while shaving, grrrrr.




That sounds pretty nasty. Hope its not hurting like a b*tch.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  I'm multi tasking and doing video editing.




Video editing? Editing what now?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Hmm, I hope my opinions haven't chased off Blackrat, Goldmoon and Relique.



Blackrat is at work, Goldmoon is at war and relique is at homework. They have other things to worry about.


Ginnel said:


> I'm waiting for my nose to stop bleeding so i can get the train to work, cut myself on the side of my nostril while shaving, grrrrr.



I cut myself today right under my nose.


love.christine said:


> Oh my god. Thats terrible.



yeah it is. We're the only ones here so he can get away with it.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Hmm, I hope my opinions haven't chased off Blackrat, Goldmoon and Relique.




What opinions?


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> That sounds pretty nasty. Hope its not hurting like a b*tch.



I thought it'd sting like crazy but honestly I'm not feeling anything 

Except that I'm feeling slightly pissed off as I will now have to stay an extra 30 mins longer at work than I would have needed to


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What opinions?




Go back to your donut.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Go back to your donut.




Great. Thanks a lot. Now I want a donut...


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Video editing? Editing what now?




Test footage for a class and trying to think of what to do for my group project's videos (I'm handling content while my partner is doing backend and front end work).


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Great. Thanks a lot. Now I want a donut...




[Keanu Reeves]There is no donut.[/Keanu Reeves]


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


>




What the hell??!!


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I'm waiting for my nose to stop bleeding so i can get the train to work, cut myself on the side of my nostril while shaving, grrrrr.






love.christine said:


> That sounds pretty nasty. Hope its not hurting like a b*tch.






Aeson said:


> I cut myself today right under my nose.






Ginnel said:


> I thought it'd sting like crazy but honestly I'm not feeling anything




Try not to get water on the cut, I find that makes it sting.

Glad to say I didn't have any shaving accidents this morning (scalp nicks bleed like you wouldn't believe), which is amazing as I got very little sleep last night.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Great. Thanks a lot. Now I want a donut...




My job here is done. lol

I need to get off for a bit. I'll be back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> [Keanu Reeves]Whoa![/Keanu Reeves]




fify.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> What the hell??!!




A grouphug!


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> What the hell??!!




Group hug.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> What the hell??!!




That was a group hug.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> fify.



 HEY!! Don't fify my posts, I don't go fifying your posts.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> A grouphug!






Aeson said:


> Group hug.






Relique du Madde said:


> That was a group hug.




Echo x2.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude!  The US is getting Chrysler Fiats!


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> HEY!! Don't fify my posts, I don't go fifying your posts.




But I thought Whoa translates into "There is no Donut." in Keanu-ese.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude!  The US is getting Chrysler Fiats!




Chrysler Fiats? 

I don't keep up with the news too much.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> But I thought Whoa translates into "There is no Donut." in Keanu-ese.




Speaking of which I am highly looking forward to next month. Getting a new HDTV and Blu-ray player. My first Blu-ray purchase is going to be The Ultimate Matrix Collection.


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> Hmm, I hope my opinions haven't chased off Blackrat, Goldmoon and Relique.




Not at all, I just had to step away for a minute.


----------



## love.christine

What the? I can't believe this. A busful of senior citizens just pulled up. Looks like I'm gonna be busy for a bit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Chrysler Fiats?
> 
> I don't keep up with the news too much.




Fiat is helping bail out Chrysler (since the US Gov isn't) but in exchange Chrysler is going to sell Fiat cars in America.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> What the? I can't believe this. A busful of senior citizens just pulled up. Looks like I'm gonna be busy for a bit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> What the? I can't believe this. A busful of senior citizens just pulled up. Looks like I'm gonna be busy for a bit.




Don't make any sudden movements.


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> Speaking of which I am highly looking forward to next month. Getting a new HDTV and Blu-ray player. My first Blu-ray purchase is going to be The Ultimate Matrix Collection.




A girl after my own heart. I have all that and it looks amazing. I cant wait to get back home and set up my house so I can buy The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Fiat is helping bail out Chrysler (since the US Gov isn't) but in exchange Chrysler is going to sell Fiat cars in America.




Well, you do know that Ferrari is technically a Fiat too ?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make any sudden movements.




Or say the word bingo.


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> I don't keep up with the news too much.




Same here, I did'nt even know who won the election until about three weeks ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, you do know that Ferrari is technically a Fiat too ?




I thought they ditched fiat a long time ago.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon's sig said:
			
		

> Diamonds are a girl's best friend but a well thrown grenade is pretty damn sexy too.








I think I love you girl


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat, want to make a bet on if Rev will post in my game before next monday?   I'm thinking he's to buisy mating with Mandy to even notice that time has passed.


----------



## love.christine

A reprieve.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought they ditched fiat a long time ago.




No, Ferrari is still owned by Fiat. As is Maserati and Alfa Romeo too


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> I think I love you girl




Dont tease me.....


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> HEY!! Don't fify my posts, I don't go fifying your posts.



Not a fan of fify? good to know.


love.christine said:


> Speaking of which I am highly looking forward to next month. Getting a new HDTV and Blu-ray player. My first Blu-ray purchase is going to be The Ultimate Matrix Collection.



I haven't gotten into BLue-ray yet.


love.christine said:


> What the? I can't believe this. A busful of senior citizens just pulled up. Looks like I'm gonna be busy for a bit.



Have fun.


Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make any sudden movements.



They don't need to make them. Might break a hip.


Goldmoon said:


> A girl after my own heart. I have all that and it looks amazing. I cant wait to get back home and set up my house so I can buy The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.



I can't wait for you to get back home either.


Goldmoon said:


> Or say the word bingo.



BINGO!!


Goldmoon said:


> Same here, I did'nt even know who won the election until about three weeks ago.



You have an excuse.


Blackrat said:


> I think I love you girl




Back off rat. I'll have to gig you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> A reprieve.




Did some old biddy forget it's the year 2009 and thought a snicker costs 10 cents?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Dont tease me.....




Don't taze her, bro.lol


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Or say the word bingo.




B. I. NGO B. I. NGO B. I. NGO. and 



Spoiler



BINGO


 was his name o.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Did some old biddy forget it's the year 2009 and thought a snicker costs 10 cents?




 Whatever do you mean?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Don't taze her, bro.lol




Yeah, cause getting tazed would hurt like the dickens.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Whatever do you mean?




The old lady tried to argue that the snickers bar costs too much and should be cheaper before she gave up and ended up buying the damn thing.  I actually saw a similar thing happen once.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Yeah, cause getting tazed would hurt like the dickens.




How much you wanna bet she'll come back and say she's been tazed.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The old lady tried to argue that the snickers bar costs too much and should be cheaper before she gave up and ended up buying the damn thing.  I actually saw a similar thing happen once.




I thought you might have been spying on christine.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some sick BEEPs enjoy being tazed...


----------



## Goldmoon

love.christine said:


> Yeah, cause getting tazed would hurt like the dickens.




Heh, I dont carry anything non-lethal but I'd probably just kick him in the dickens.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> The old lady tried to argue that the snickers bar costs too much and should be cheaper before she gave up and ended up buying the damn thing.  I actually saw a similar thing happen once.




 If you can't read or pay the msrp, then you don't belong in a store.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I thought you might have been spying on christine.




If that were the case... I'd try to relive a scene from Clerks.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> How much you wanna bet she'll come back and say she's been tazed.




I'm actually trying to think which is more painful. Getting tazed or tear gassed. Never been tazed but the latter I have experience of. But the jolt I got from open wiring was quite bad too, and I don't think it was anything compared to a tazer...


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> If you can't read or pay the msrp, then you don't belong in a store.




QTF.


In the case of my family's Mexican Restaurant, we have a saying: "That person really wants Taco Bell."


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Heh, I dont carry anything non-lethal but I'd probably just kick him in the dickens.



So you don't capture bad guys?


love.christine said:


> If you can't read or pay the msrp, then you don't belong in a store.



Blind people can't come in?lol


Relique du Madde said:


> If that were the case... I'd try to relive a scene from Clerks.




Which one?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm actually trying to think which is more painful. Getting tazed or tear gassed. Never been tazed but the latter I have experience of. But the jolt I got from open wiring was quite bad too, and I don't think it was anything compared to a tazer...




Haven't had either happen to me. However, I did accidentally get pepper juice in my eyes when I was blending peppers and the blender top came off..


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How much you wanna bet she'll come back and say she's been tazed.




Me?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Me?




i'm just picking on you. If you were on a police force then you would have. They give all new officers a taste of the tazer.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Haven't had either happen to me. However, I did accidentally get pepper juice in my eyes when I was blending peppers and the blender top came off..




Well lets say it this way... Think 100 times the pain of that and you get close to pepper spray. Think 10 times more to that and you'll get close to tear gas


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> So you don't capture bad guys?




Nope, not my job.


----------



## love.christine

OH MY GOD! EWWW!!

Some little old lady plugged up the toilet. Time to clean it up. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, not my job.



Ok.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Which one?



I would have said the bathroom love fest (if I were single and a corpse)... however since one of the biddies flooded the toilet..


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> OH MY GOD! EWWW!!
> 
> Some little old lady plugged up the toilet. Time to clean it up. Be back in a bit.



Yuck.


Relique du Madde said:


> I would have said the bathroom love fest (if I were single and a corpse)... however since one of the biddies flooded the toilet..



I thought that would be the one.


----------



## Blackrat

Wardrobe malfunction!

The European Championship Competition of Ice Dancing had a major wardrobe malfunction yesterday


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Wardrobe malfunction!
> 
> The European Championship Competition of Ice Dancing had a major wardrobe malfunction yesterday




Dude... if you have a link send it over.  Inquiring minds want to know see.


----------



## Aeson

I'm alone. Snory McSnore has gone home.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Wardrobe malfunction!
> 
> The European Championship Competition of Ice Dancing had a major wardrobe malfunction yesterday




And there was NO national outrage over it, right?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Yuck.




QFT. That was freakin' nasty. Feces all over the toilet.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And there was NO national outrage over it, right?




Hey, this is no US .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn buffer.  Evil evil buffer!

That reminds me there is this one roller skater champion chick that I wouldn't mind seing have a clothing malfunction.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And there was NO national outrage over it, right?




THere is however international interest.

Rat, where is that link? For erm research purposes on the effect of substandard clothing on athletic performance...


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> QFT. That was freakin' nasty. Feces all over the toilet.




We'll call you Ms. Clean.


----------



## Phaezen

As a side note, does anyone know how to kill a computer without it looking like tampering?  There are some ten year old pcs in my office that just need to to die.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> As a side note, does anyone know how to kill a computer without it looking like tampering?  There are some ten year old pcs in my office that just need to to die.




Set a plant on top of it and make sure you water it.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> We'll call you Ms. Clean.




Ugh. I'd rather not be reminded of this. Also found a soiled pair of panties in the garbage.


----------



## love.christine

Phaezen said:


> As a side note, does anyone know how to kill a computer without it looking like tampering?  There are some ten year old pcs in my office that just need to to die.




Heavy duty magnets.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Ugh. I'd rather not be reminded of this. Also found a soiled pair of panties in the garbage.




They may have been hers.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> They may have been hers.




Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Yeah, no kidding.




I hope I was kidding.lol


----------



## Aeson

Work is going to be so boring this week. I have no one to talk to until almost time to leave in 5 hours.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I hope I was kidding.lol




Probably not. They weren't there two hours ago; that was when I last checked the bathrooms.


----------



## Aeson

Accidents happen. they especially happen to old people.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Work is going to be so boring this week. I have no one to talk to until almost time to leave in 5 hours.




Well, I'll be here for the next three hours.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Well, I'll be here for the next three hours.




I know which is also sadding. I shouldn't be on. The site is actually blocked but I know a way around. I hope it doesn't get blocked this way also. I like talking with you.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm telling you guys the Metro knows all 

WARNING!!!!WARNING!!!! not grandma friendly

Skater reveals boob in wardrobe malfunction | Metro.co.uk

Well I think its grandma friendly we have it in half our papers over here.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> I know which is also sadding. I shouldn't be on. The site is actually blocked but I know a way around. I hope it doesn't get blocked this way also. I like talking with you.




Hows that? Are you using GoToMyPc?


----------



## Aeson

It's been years since I got a chance at making a hivemind thread. I hope I get the chance this time.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Hows that? Are you using GoToMyPc?



Sort of.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I'm telling you guys the Metro knows all
> 
> WARNING!!!!WARNING!!!! not grandma friendly
> 
> Skater reveals boob in wardrobe malfunction | Metro.co.uk
> 
> Well I think its grandma friendly we have it in half our papers over here.




It's not grandma friendly here. I don't see what the problem is though.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> It's been years since I got a chance at making a hivemind thread. I hope I get the chance this time.




Its fine by me.


----------



## Ginnel

Well you've just claimed the next Hive and I haven't seen anyone else do that yet so I'd say go for it 

But I think its always polite to say you're going to, rather than just doing it


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I'm telling you guys the Metro knows all




Man, I spent half an hour trying to find an english site about it


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> I'm telling you guys the Metro knows all
> 
> WARNING!!!!WARNING!!!! not grandma friendly
> 
> Skater reveals boob in wardrobe malfunction | Metro.co.uk
> 
> Well I think its grandma friendly we have it in half our papers over here.




Hmm, not even all that pleasant looking to be honest.


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> Well you've just claimed the next Hive and I haven't seen anyone else do that yet so I'd say go for it
> 
> But I think its always polite to say you're going rather than just doing it




Yeah, unlike some people.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.. I still have dibs to some future hive..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.. I still have dibs to some future hive..




I have senority, Paco.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm going to have a smoke. Be back in five. I fully expect there to be a new Hive by then


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have senority, Paco.




Yeah, but I still have dibs on a future hive.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm going to have a smoke. Be back in five. I fully expect there to be a new Hive by then




We are getting close.


----------



## Phaezen

Farewell old hive, see y'all in the next


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but I still have dibs on a future hive.




Yes you do.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to come up with a name.


----------



## Relique du Madde

3....2......1.......0


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Farewell old hive, see y'all in the next



Did you catch the link for scientific analysis on wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## Aeson

New hive here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot!


----------



## Ginnel

wonder if i got the 1000th post doubt it


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> wonder if i got the 1000th post doubt it




You did.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh.  I was like 'Where's the link for the new Hive guys?!?!' but then I saw it on the previous page.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Heh.  I was like 'Where's the link for the new Hive guys?!?!' but then I saw it on the previous page.




Did I need to make it bigger?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Did I need to make it bigger?



Geez, Aeson.  You made the new Hive, you should know better than to be posting in here past the limit.  From here on out, no posting in over-sized Hives.  NOBODY gets to do it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Did I need to make it bigger?




Yes, thank you.


----------



## CleverNickName

Is there room for one more?


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> Is there room for one more?




Apparently.


----------



## Duskblade

Dog Moon said:


> Apparently.




And room for one more.


----------

